# لمن يريد الحديث عن الوضع في سوريا



## fouad78 (14 يونيو 2012)

أحببت أن أفتح هذا الموضوع لأي شخص يحب أن يناقش أي قضية في سوريا

طبعاً أتوخى منكم جميعاً الهدوء في أي نقاش بعيداً عن العصبية فالهدف ليس أذية الآخر بقدر كشف الحقائق

وأتمنى أن يكون هذا القسم مناسباً وإذا لم يكن فأرجو نقله إلى القسم المناسب
تحياتي


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*يا ريت والله ، وأنا جاهز بكل الإثباتات اللازمة .*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

نفسي افهم الوضع في سوريا
مين الظالم ومين المظلوم
وليه الاسد مش يتنحى عشان تتوقف الدماء..
نفسي افهم اللي بيحصل ف سوريا
اوجع ثوره ثورة سوريا..تبكي لها القلوب دماااااا


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي افهم الوضع في سوريا
> مين الظالم ومين المظلوم
> وليه الاسد مش يتنحى عشان تتوقف الدماء..
> نفسي افهم اللي بيحصل ف سوريا
> اوجع ثوره ثورة سوريا..تبكي لها القلوب دماااااا


*كيف يتنحى ويخوننا وقد نزلنا بالملايين نطالبه بالبقاء كقائد نفتخر به للجمهورية العربية السورية ؟؟؟؟*

*الدم بسبب اختيار المعارضة لطريق السلاح والإرهاب والتطرف ، معارضة إخونجية سلفية تريد رفض رأي كل طوائف سوريا (في سوريا 18 طائفة) ، وحتى أهل السنة المعتدلين في دمشق وحلب ضدهم وهم بالملايين .*

*ومن الطبيعي ألا نواجه الإرهابيين إلا بالسلاح .*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2012)

*إحم إحم 

أقولكم رأيى فى سوريا بصراحة 

بس يارب المشاركة ما تتحذفش

عشان ناوية أتكلم حبة سياسة

المهم 

مشكلة سوريا هى الجولان و تنازع الأرض مع إسرائيل

طيب و دا ماله باللى بيحصل ؟؟؟؟

أقولكم : 

1- معروف إن إسرائيل = أمريكا = إنجلترا .....أوكيه كدة

2- إسرائيل عايزة تبنى الهيكل .................أوكيه كدة 

3- عدوة إسرائيل ( أمريكا ) هى إيران .........أوكيه كدة

4- إيران = روسيا ..................................أوكيه كدة

5- إيران بتورد سلاح لحزب الله اللبنانى ......أوكيه كدة 

6- إيران بتورد سلاح لسوريا عشان الجولان ..أوكيه كدة

بالرجوع الى البنود 1 - 2 - 3 مع البنود 4 - 5 - 6 

تجد أن حل مشكلة إسرائيل هو التخلص من إيران = روسيا = سوريا 

لذلك قامت أمريكا بالصداقة مع العرب السنة ( الاخوان - حماس -........ ) 

و الدليل أننا لا نجد رصاصة واحدة من حماس ضد الاسرائيلين 

و فشلت فى الصداقة مع العرب الشيعة 

و الدليل الآخر أن الناتو هجم على ليبيا ....لكى يصل الاخوان الى الحكم 

و ساعدت أمريكا الاسلاميين للوصول للحكم فى كل البلاد العربية 

و الدليل على كلامى 

إن الاخوان ذهبوا الى أمريكا للضغط على العسكرى لإعلان مرسى رئيسا لمصر

و السؤال

كيف و لماذا يضغط الاخوان على أمريكا ؟؟؟

لأن الاخوان هم من يحاربون نظام الاسد فى سوريا

و لو الاخوان إنسحبوا من سوريا ....الدنيا ح ترجع زى ما كانت 

و سوريا ح ترجع تهدد إسرائيل

يارب أكون عرفت أوصل المعلومة
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

> *سهل أوى لأى حاكم ديكتاتورى أن يجمع بعض الناس طواعية أو كراهية !*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وماذا لو كان الشعب يريده وبالملايين ؟؟؟*
*يخرس الشعب وتتحقق إرادة التكفيريين الإخونجية ومن خلفهم أسرائيل وقطرائيل والبقية ؟؟؟*

*



المظاهرات بدأت سلمية
والمعارضة اختارت السلاح بعد المذابح والقمع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا حبيبي أنت وأمثالك آخر من يتكلم بالموضوع لأنك لا تعلم شيئاً بل تردد كلام الخارجين على الجزيرة كالببغاء .
صديييييييييقيييييي استشهد من ثاني أسبوع ، وهو من أهل السنة على فكرة لكنه مؤيد للنظام ، من ثاني أسبوع بدأ النشاط المسلح في محافظته قبل المظاهرات حتى وكان ضمن اللجان الشعبية (وقد استشهد معه أحد جيرانه) .

صديقييييي الآخر (مسيحي) هوجم حاجز اللجان الشعبية الخاص به بعد ذلك بيوووم بسيارة قمامة مسروقة ، وكاد يدهس وأطلقت النار باتجاههم ، وألقي القبض عليها في ساحة مجاورة وتم الدعس على رأس السائق الإرهابي ونثرت دماءه في الطريق .

وقس على ذلك آلاف الأمثلة من الأسبوعين الأول والثاني .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*صحيفة بريطانية : المعارضة السورية المسلحة في سوريا مارست "التطهير العرقي" بحق آلاف المسيحيين

25 حزيران 2012 18:06 

الصندي تايمز: خمسون ألفا من مسيحيي حمص جرى تهجيرهم ، وصودر الكثير من منازلهم كغنائم حرب ، وفي "القصير" طلبوا منهم المغادرة عبر مآذن الجوامع!؟

*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*في خامس يوم للمظاهرات في سوريا يستشهد 17 شرطي في درعا (بالهجوم على المخافر) ورابع يوم في بانياس يستشهد 19 جندي (في حادثة الهجوم على الحافلة) ولم يكن قد مات اي أنسان .*


----------



## fouad78 (26 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي افهم الوضع في سوريا
> مين الظالم ومين المظلوم
> وليه الاسد مش يتنحى عشان تتوقف الدماء..
> نفسي افهم اللي بيحصل ف سوريا
> اوجع ثوره ثورة سوريا..تبكي لها القلوب دماااااا



آسف اني تأخرت بالرد بس هلا شفت المشاركات في الموضوع 

بالنسبة لتنحي الأسد، هل فعلا تعتقدين أن الأوضاع ستهدأ بتنحي الأسد
انظري العراق وانظري ليبيا

وهي فعلاً بدأت كثورة بسيطة بس حالياً هي ليست ثورة بل أعمال مسلحة من إرهابيين يريدون أن يحكموا بقوة السلاح (الاخوان)

فهل يذهب الأسد ويتركنا بعد أن وثقنا كلنا به؟

شكرا لمشاعرك الطيبة ولكن إذا كانت قلوبكم تتألم وتبكي دماً
فنحن (السوريين) دمائنا هي التي تجري أنهاراً
وكوني على ثقة أن من يقتلنا ليس الأسد
وهذه خذيها من فمنا نحن السوريين


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يونيو 2012)

> وكوني على ثقة أن من يقتلنا ليس الأسد
> وهذه خذيها من فمنا نحن السوريين



عجيب والله
وهؤلاء القتلى بالعشرات والمئات كل يوم فى حمص ودير الزور وغيرها
من يقتلهم ؟!!!!


----------



## fouad78 (26 يونيو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحم إحم
> 
> أقولكم رأيى فى سوريا بصراحة
> 
> ...



تحليلك رائع وكل كلامك صحيح باستثناء الموجود باللون الأحمر
بالنسبة إلى العلاقة بين الأخوان وأمريكا فهي علاقة مصالح
هناك ثلاث تيارات إسلامية بارزة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط (الشيعة، الاخوان، السلفيين) وأنا لا أتحدث عن طوائف ولكن تيارات إسلام سياسي

يقود التيار الشيعي إيران
ويقود تيار الأخوان تركيا (بمشاركة قطر)
ويقود التيار السلفي السعودية

مثلما قلتِ إيران تُشكل خطر حقيقي على مصالح أمريكا وخصوصاً أنها حليف لا يُستهان به لروسيا
لذلك تحالفت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مع السنيين (الأخوان والسلفيين) لمحاربة إيران
ونجحت في أن تحول عداوة العالم السني من إسرائيل باتجاه إيران

وأمريكا تعلم أن الحكومات الوطنية لن تحارب إيران فقط لأنهم شيعة
لذلك كان يجب أن يصل للحكم جماعات دينية متطرفة

وهي دعمت الأخوان أكثر من السلفيين بسبب نفوذ تركيا (الباب العالي) التي تحلم أن تعيد الخلافة الإسلامية بزعامتها

ولكنها لم ترفض مساعدة السلفيين، فهم تعرف مدى قوة تأثير السعودية على المنطقة

الموضوع يطول لكنني اختصرت
فهناك مثلا خطوط الغاز المستقبلية التي ستكون سورية عقدة الوصل لها وأمور أخرى ...
إذا أردت توضيح أكثر أنا بالخدمة


----------



## fouad78 (26 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> The Antiochian قال:
> 
> 
> > *سهل أوى لأى حاكم ديكتاتورى أن يجمع بعض الناس طواعية أو كراهية !*
> ...


----------



## fouad78 (26 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عجيب والله
> وهؤلاء القتلى بالعشرات والمئات كل يوم فى حمص ودير الزور وغيرها
> من يقتلهم ؟!!!!



الإرهابيين
وأنا كلامي مبني على مشاهدة العين
مو أخبار من التلفزيون


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يونيو 2012)

fouad78;3221600[QUOTE قال:
			
		

> ]الإرهابيين


الإرهابيون !!!
فوند ياعيونى
يعنى هم يسووا هالأمر بأهلهم   ؟!!!




> وأنا كلامي مبني على مشاهدة العين


وجيش بشار مايسوى شئ
مابعرف حبيبى
عندنا عقل !!


----------



## fouad78 (26 يونيو 2012)

> الإرهابيون !!!
> فوند ياعيونى
> يعنى هم يسووا هالأمر بأهلهم   ؟!!!



ومن قال لك أن أهلهم يقتلون؟
أهالينا هم من يُقتلون أما هم أهاليهم فهم في أمان
فالمسلحين يهاجمون المناطق المسيحية والشيعية ويقتلون المدنيين
أما الجيش فهو لا يضرب إلا المسلحين

كما أن هناك الكثير من المسلحين الذين أرسلوا أهاليهم إلى المخيمات لحين إنتهاء الأوضاع

وعلى فكرة أعنف أنواع الإرهابيين هم ليسوا سوريين، يعني بالأساس ليس لهم أهل في سوريا




> وجيش بشار مايسوى شئ
> مابعرف حبيبى
> عندنا عقل !!



ومين قال إنو ما عم يسوي شي؟
الجيش حالياً عم يسطر أروع صور البطولة
الله يحميون يا رب


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*كل ما أضعه لهذا المسمى ياسر الجندي يتجاهله لأنه يعرف أنه حقيقة دامغة موجعة لا تناسب الغريزة الطائفية التي مورست عليه طوال عام ونصف ، ولا يناسبه أن أهل السنة في دمشق وحلب وكل متحضر وغير طائفي من المؤيدين .*

*يا حبيبي اشتباكات بهذه الضراوة ستودي بحياة بعض المدنيين الأبرياء طالما أنها حرب شوارع ، مثال بسيط : القنص على الجنود يتم من فتحة في حائط منزل يحوي نساء وأطفال ، يضطر الجيش لضرب الحائط بالآر بي جي مثلاً فيقتل القناص وقد يصاب بعض من في المنزل طالما أنهم من احتوى الإرهابي .*

*ولكن هذا قليل ، لاحظ أن القتلى دائماً من الرجال الأشداء رغم أن الأسرة السورية مكونة وسطياً من رجل واحد ، وامرأة وحوالي 3 - 5 أطفال ، فلا يقتل إلا الرجل سبحان الله على هذا القصف العشوائي !!!*

*وهنا لا تكون المسؤولية إلا على من يحتمي بالنساء والأطفال .*
*هل تنتظر من الجندي أن يبقى يتعرض للقنص ويقف متفرجاً !!*

*ومن قال لك أن عائلات المسلحين من تتأذى !!!*
*يا أخي معظم المسلحين عائلاتهم في تركيا أو الأردن أو لبنان ، لأنهم يخشون من خطوة أن يقوم الجيش باحتجاز العائلة مقابل تسليم نفسه (رغم أن الجيش لم يفعل ذلك مع أي مسلح)  ، فضلاً عن آلاف الإرهابيين المتسللين إما من ليبيا أو الخليج أو ما إلى ذلك كما قال أخي فؤاد .*

*القتلى بالعشرات هذه الأيام لا مظاهرات إلا ما ندر جداً ، وأنا أوثق لك عشرات قتلى الجيش الكر ، ولا أنكر سقوط ضحايا مدنيين ، ولكن ذلك يكون نتيجة أي اشتباك في أي مكان من الكرة الأرضية وليس تعمداً ، وسببه رفض المسلحين إجلاء المدنيين عن حمص .*

*الجيش حرر حوالي 60 - 70% من حمص ، ويحاصر الباقي حصاراً خانقاً ، يحاول الهلال الأحمر مستميتاً أن يقبل المسلحون إجلاء المدنيين ، ولكن عبثاً ، لأنهم في الحقيقة لا يخافون على المدنيين بل على أنفسهم ، والمدنيون أفضل درع بالنسبة لهم لأنهم يمكنهم أن يصوروا الضحايا وأن يثيروا الرأي العام .*

*في دير الزور أول أمس تمت إبادة 4 كتائب للجيش الكر بالكامل ، فهل فهمت من أين يأتي العشرات ؟؟*
*وللأسف في دير الزور استشهد أكثر من طفل وطفلة في مشهد يدمى له القلب ، والسبب أن هؤلاء الكلاب لا يقاتلون من التلال والمزارع والجبال ، بل يختارون حياً مكتظاً فجأة يسيطرون عليه بالسلاح (ولا يستطيع أهل الحي التفوه بكلمة ، فمثلاً حي الحميدية في حمص مسيحي حتماً ضد الجيش الكر الإخونجي ، ولكن من يتجرأ على قول كلمة يعدمونه !!! يا للحرية والسلمية والديموقراطية) ، يضطر الجيش للاشتباك معهم ويستخدم الطرفان سيارات مزودة بالقواذف والرشاشات وبالتالي سيسقط المدنيون حتماً .*

*فهل نلوم الجيش المسؤول عن البلد أم نلوم هؤلاء السفلة الإرهابيين ؟؟*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 يونيو 2012)

طيب
اشرح لى التركيبة السكانية فى سوريا
بمعنى
أهل السنة - الشيعة - العلويون - المسيحيون


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 يونيو 2012)

ممكن اعرف وايش هي قصة سوق السنيه ؟ سمعت انه سوق يباع فيه املاك المنهوبه من احياء السنه على عينك يا تاجر


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*حسين الفياض: 
العصابات الاجرامية قامت باقتحام مبنى تلفزيون الاخبارية السورية بعد قصفه بقذائف الهاون وقامت بالتنكيل بجثث الشهداء وتعذيب الجرحى ثم اعدامهم .. وقد نجا شخص واحد من الحادث الاليم*

*جريمة لن ينساها التاريخ ، بالصحفيين*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب
> اشرح لى التركيبة السكانية فى سوريا
> بمعنى
> أهل السنة - الشيعة - العلويون - المسيحيون


*حاضر حبيبي ، كل من يريد المعرفة والفهم والحكم بصدق وضمير أن خدامه ، وكل من يريد أن ينصر طائفته فقط حتى لو كانت طائفتي شخصياً فمكانه خارج الإنسانية .*

*رغم أن الحديث الطائفي بغيض ، ولا أحبه ولكن هذه الفورة أجبرتنا عليه ، وبتنا لأول مرة نتحدث بهذا الشكل ، ونضع نسباً ونسمع عن طوائف جديدة لم نكن نعلم أنها شق خاص .*

*أهل السنة في سوريا يشكلون أكثرية الثلثين 67% ، ولكنهم ينقسمون لفئتين ، الأولى هي العرب السنة ، وهي المكون الأكبر في سوريا 55-57% من الشعب السوري ، والفئة الثانية هم الأكراد ذوو التوجه القومي الكردي العلماني 10-12% .*

*الأقليات في سوريا تشكل ثاني أعلى نسبة أقليات في الدول العربية بعد لبنان ، 33% أقليات ، (على فكرة نسبة الأقليات في تركيا أكبر من سوريا) .*
*أكبر الأقليات في سوريا هم العلوين ويشكلون قرابة 16-18% ، يليهم المسيحيون 8-9% ، وثم الدروز قرابة 5% ، ثم الاسماعيليون والشيعة ولكل منهما 1% .*

*بشكل عام هذه هي التركيبة .*
*أما من ناحية النظام فلا يمكن القول أن النظام علوي أبداً أبداً ، ولا يمكن وصفه بالمحرض على الطائفية أبداً أبداً وسأشرح الأسباب .*

*أولاً : السيد الرئيس وشقيقه كل منهما تزوج امرأة من أهل السنة ، وكان لك ضربة قاسمة للطائفية في سوريا .*
*ثانياً : رئيس الوزراء على الدوام سني .*
*ثالثاً : نواب الرئيس توجد نائبة مسيحية ، ونائب علوي ، والبقية من أهل السنة .*
*رابعاً : الوزراء ، هذه المرة هي الأولى التي يكون فيها وزير الدفاع مسيحياً والوزراء بشكل عام غالبيتهم العظمى من أهل السنة ، ويراعى في كل وزارة تمثيل كافة المذاهب والمحافظات بشكل عادل .*
*خامساً : نواب البرلمان ، أيضاً هم أبناء الشعب والتمثيل مثل الشعب ، وفي سوريا لم تحدث طائفية انتخابية ، فأنا انتخبت في البرلمان الماضي (يعد فعلياً أول برلمان منتخب بشكل حقيقي نقي) ولم أنتخب إلا مسيحية واحدة من أصل 10 وانتخبتها على أساس الكفاءة واللوائح الحزبية للأحزاب المختلفة .*
*سادساً الجيش : الجيش السوري بمعظمه قائم على الخدمة الإلزامية مثله مثل غيره ، والخدمة الإلزامية تقتضي أن يكون التمثيل يعكس حقيقة الشعب تماماً .*
*بالنسبة للتطوع ، هناك توجه قائم لدى المنطقة الساحلية بالتطوع في الجيش ولذلك نجد نسبة أكبر قليلاً من الضباط العلويين ، ولكن مثلاً الرستن منطقة سنية وبها هذا التوجه والرستن يقال أن من أهلها 1500 ضابط في الجيش السوري رغم أنها مدينة صغيرة .*
*وهناك بعض النكت الشائعة مثل أن سلاح الجو هو للعلويين فقط ولا أدري من يؤلف هذه النكت ، ومن انشق من سلاح الجو أثبت العكس مشكوراً .*
*وهناك توجه مثلاً في سوريا للمهن ، فمثلاً أكثر من نصف الصاغة في سوريا مسيحيون ، ومعظم عناصر الأمن من حوران أو الأكراد أو ريف الساحل ، وهكذا .*
*سابعاً / الأهم : الأمن ، في سوريا 13 جهاز أمني ، منها 5 فقط بقيادات علويين ، وأعتقد 1 مسيحي ، والبقية 7 من أهل السنة .*

*لذا لا أدري بأي شكل من الأشكاااال يمكن أن نسمي هذه الدولة بكل هذه الجوانب أنها علوية !!!!! هل فقط للتهجم على شخص الرئيس ؟؟!!! هل ذنبه أنه ولد فوجد نفسه كذلك !!!*
*رجل شريف مقاوم دعم حماس ودعم حركات السنة في العراق وتزوج ليشارك حياته مع امرأة من أهل السنة ، ماذا عساه أن يفعل أكثر من ذلك !! أقام الازدهار في دمشق وحلب وحصد تأييد أهل السنة فيهما وخاصة التجار ، ولم يقم الازدهار في مناطق العلويين كما ترى بل في دمشق وحلب .*

*ومع ذلك هذه الطائفة مستهدفة ، وعلى الرغم من الفقر المدقع لقراها وحالتها البائسة فقد اضطروا جميعاً لأن يكونوا مؤيدين بعد أن خرجت المظاهرات من البداية تشتمهم والفيديوهات موجودة وتحت أمرك والجزيرة تعتم على ضحاياها جداً ، فقد قدمت 5000 شهيد .*

*أما لماذا النظام لا يحرض على الطائفية ، فهو نظام أكبر من ذلك أصلاً ، وهمه كان ازدهاراً اقتصادئياً ولو بطيئاً ولكنه كان متزايداً قبل الفورة ، وأيضاً هل يعقل أن يحرض النظام طائفياً (بعد اتهامه دون أساس بأنه علوي) فيخسر تأييد أهل السنة في دمشق وحلب وهم بالملايين !!! هل انقلاب هؤلاء ضد الرئيس على أساس مذهبه من مصلحة الرئيس أم من مصلحة أعدائه ومصلحة المتطرفين ؟؟*
*الجواب في ضميرك .*

*أريد أن أعطيك معلومة أنت وأختي هيفاء / مجزرة الحولة حدثت في الحولة وفي قرية ملاصقة لها اسمها الشومرية في نفس الوقت ، وما لم تسمعوا به هو مجزرة الشومرية ، وما لا تعلمونه أن أهل الحولة هم من السنة ، وأهل الشومرية هم الشيعة ، قتل أطفال الطرفين معاً في وقت واحد ، وبعد هذه الجريمة تم التعتيم على دماء أطفال الشيعة وتم المتاجرة بدماء أطفال السنة لاتهام النظام بالطائفية .*

*حدثت هذه المجزرة عمداً قبل استحقاق عنان ، وحدثت عمداً بعد أن اعترفت الجزيرة بتراجع نقاط التظاهر خلال أسبوعين 200 نقطة ، على ذمتها من 800 إلى 600 .*

*حدثت هذه المجزرة وفوراً تواجد مصوري الجزيرة وصوروا ، فهل الجيش ارتكب الجريمة وترك الباب وراءه للتصوير ؟؟*

*معلومة بسيطة \ العائلات التي ترفع السلاح في وجه الدولة والمتواجدة في نفس الحارة في الحولة لم تتعرض للأذى سبحاااااان الله .*
*من بين الضحايا أقرباء نائب موالي في مجلس الشعب وبالتالي عائلة موالية .*
*لكما كل محبتي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

> ممكن اعرف وايش هي قصة سوق السنيه ؟ سمعت انه سوق يباع فيه املاك المنهوبه من احياء السنه على عينك يا تاجر


*بصراحة ما نعرفه في سوريا لبيع المسروقات هي أسواق الحرامية وليس أسواق السنة !!*
*وعلى فكرة المحافظات التي يمكن أن يطبق فيها هذا الكلام أصلاً محافظتين فقط "حمص ، واللاذقية" ، أما بقية المحافظات فأصلاً لا توجد مقومات لذلك لأن الأحياء تكون كلها سنية مثل محافظة الرقة أو تكون علوية مثل طرطوس مثلاً .*

*وفي اللاذقية لا أعتقد أنه حدث شيء من هذا القبيل ، لأن الأمور طبيعية .*

*فإذاً في تحليلي هذا الكلام عن حمص بحكم الفلتان وهجرة البيوت وتركها للعابثين ، وفعلاً في حمص البيوت منهوبة من كل حدب وصوب ، وتخيلي أن صاحب البيت يكون منهوباً ، وهناك من يبيعون المسروقات بحكم الفلتان الحاصل ، فينزل صاحب البيت المسروق ليعوض أغراضه فيشتري أغراض بيت آخر مسروق (يعني لا طائفة ولا من يحزنون) ، وقد يضطر لشراء أغراضه نفسها للأسف .*

*أحياء مهجورة بكاملها تارة يدخلها اللص وتارة المسلح وتارة الجندي ، لذلك كان الأمر الحاصل نتاجاً طبيعياً للفوضى للأسف .*

*حي الحميدية مثلاً في حمص حي مسيحي تم نهبه ، وأغراضه بيعت في الأسواق أيضاً (ولم أسمع في حياتي بسوق المسيحيين) ، ولم يتوقف الأمر عند ذلك ، بل المسلحين استقدموا عائلاتهم وسكنوا في البيوت التي هجرها أهلها لحشد الدروع البشرية وتصعيب تحريرها من قبل الجيش .*

*أحاول تقديم الصورة بدقة كما هي وبأكبر قدر ممكن من الحياد متناسياً الجراح وأصدقائي الشهداء ودموع أحبائي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*استشهاد 3 إعلاميين بالهجوم على مبنى تلفزيون الإخبارية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*لاحظي أختي هيفاء أنه لا أحد أسمعكم بعبارة "سوق المسيحيين" مثلاً ، لكنكم سمعتم بعبارة "سوق السنة" ، لأن المستهدف الرئيسي في التحريض هم أهل السنة ، يريدون انقلابهم ضد الرئيس في دمشق وحلب أكبر معقلين للسنة ، وأعلى نسب التأييد بين هذه الطائفة .*

*هذا هو الهدف الذي علينا أن نكون متيقظين من أجله .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*ما حدث في تلفزيون الإخبارية مجزرة ، استشهد 3 إعلاميون ، و4 حراس وأعداد من المخطوفين بعد هجوم 100 مسلح على المبنى .*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 يونيو 2012)

جميل ياأنطاكى
أنشدك بالله إلا صدقتنى
كيف حال أهل السنة ؟
نشدتك الصدق وكن منصفا
يعنى
هل هم مضطهدون من الطائفة العلوية ؟
حرية العبادة فى المساجد السنية ؟
أصدقنى ؟
مثلا
هل كان يوجد تضييق على أئمة المساجد فى الخطب والدروس ؟
تضييق على المعاهد الدينية والدراسات الشرعية ( إن  وجدت )
الشباب السنى الملتزم
هل يلاحق أمنيا ؟
وضح لى أنطاكى مثل هذه الأمور


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*أخي الحبيب أن لا أقول إلا الصدق ، لأني أدافع عن قضية صادقة شريفة ترفع الرأس .*
*يقول حافظ الأسد : "أورثتكم قضية مشرفة تناضلون من أجلها ، وليس سلاماً مذلاً تخجلون به" .*
*وما تزال وإلى الأبد فلسطين هي البوصلة ، وعلى هذا نعاقب .*

*المطبق على الشيوخ والأئمة هو نفسه المطبق على وعظات الآباء وهو نفسه المطبق على شيوخ العلويين وكل الطوائف ، هناك خطوط حمراء نحسد عليها ، ممنووووع منعاً باتاً أن يرفع أحدهم الدعاء على الطوائف الأخرى أو تكفيرهم أو الإشارة إلى تصرفاتهم بأي شكل ، ممنووووع منعاً باتاً تشكيل أي مجموعة على أساس ديني لأي فئة باستثناء الدروس الدينية في المساجد والدروس عند آنسات الدين وما إلى ذلك من مدارس الأحد عند المسيحيين .*

*في سوريا كما هو معلوم الإخوان المسلمون رفعوا السلاح في الثمانينيات وكانوا يمارسون الاغتيالات على الموتورات واستمرت الحرب معهم في تلك الفترة 4 سنوات وراح ضحيتها الكثير من المدنيين ، وقد قتل الإخوان بين تفجيرات واغتيالات في تلك الفترة 5000 من الأكاديميين والعلماء والموسيقيين .*

*أدى ذلك إلى المادة 49 في الدستور السابق (ألغيت في الدستور الإصلاحي الجديد الذي أنهى حكم البعث للدولة والمجتمع) ، وهي المادة التي تنص على إعدام كل من ينتمي لهذه الجماعة .*

*ولكن إرضاء لأهل السنة الأكثرية ، وإرضاء لوقوف الدمشقيين ضد الإخوان (بعد تفجير الأزبكية لاذي أودى بحياة 200 عسكري من المسحوبين للخدمة الإلزامية وهم من دمشق من أهل السنة) فقد بنيت خلال الـ 40 عام الماضية من المساجد ما يفوق ما بني من 1400 عام حتى بداية هذه الـ 40 عام .*
*الجمعيات الأكثر توفراً هي جمعيات تحفيظ القرآن وما إلى ذلك .*

*التضييق الأمني موجود وبشدة ولكن البريء لا يتعرض لأي شيء ، التضييق الأمني هو لسببين :*
*الأول هو منع التفجيرات وتسلل القاعدة إلى سوريا ، وفعلاً لم تشهد سوريا أكثر من تفجيرين خلال 4 سنوات قبل الفورة ، ووصلنا للتصنيف الثالث عالمياً بالأمان ، صدقني تعود الفتاة لوحدها في الثالثة صباحاً بكل أمان .*
*والسبب الثاني هو لضمان عدم عودة الإخوان وعملياتهم الانتقامية أبداً .*

*وهذا التضييق لا يشمل السنة وحدهم ، مثلاً نشأت جماعة من الآباء شكلوا مجموعة سرية (اسمها جماعة أبو غسان يعرفها مسيحيو سوريا) ، هدفها ظاهرياً توحيد الكنائس ، وباطنياً لا نعرف ، وكان رجال الأمن كل بضعة أيام بالكنيسة .*

*التضييق مورس بشكل أكبر على الشيوعيين سياسياً ، والعلوي المعارض (قبل الإصلاحات) يسجن ضعف المدة لأنه يمكن أن يعاقب دون أن يتهم أحد الدولة بالطائفية ، وأي حزب علوي أو مسيحي أيضاً ممنوع .*

*أعلمك وبلون آخر : حزب الله ممنوع أن يكون له فرع في سوريا ، لأنه أيضاً ديني المرجعية ، لا فرق .*
*في قانون الأحزاب الجديد نشأت حتى الآن 10 أحزاب جديدة ، وهناك أحزاب أخرى قيد الترخيص قريباً ، ويمكن لمن شاء من الآن وصاعداً تشكيل حزب ، ولكن الفئوية ممنوعة لأننا نريد مجتمعاً موحداً قوياً ، وليس مفرقاً فئوياً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*الرئيس قدم في هذه الأزمة من حالات العفو ما فاق احتمالنا ، لدرجة غضب عارم اجتاح بعض المؤيدين ، تخيل أن من ثبت حمله للسلاح وأطلق الرصاص لكن لم يثبت أنه قتل أحداً ، يطلق سراحه وكأنه بريء طالما أنه سلم نفسه رغم أن الدستور بات ينص على الإعدام من هنا وحتى تطهير سوريا من العمل المسلح .*

*أنظر إلى الأحياء التي يحتلها المسلحون ويحاصرها الجيش ما زالوا يقدمون لهم احتمال العفو !!! :*

*رجال الله تنذر كلاب الجيش الكر في ما تبقى من مناطق محاصره تخضع لسيطرتهم في حمص بتسليم انفسهم و الا فان مصيرهم هو الفعس و المعس و الدعس و الى جهنم و بئس المصير*
*و الله محي الجيش*

*صورة للمناشير التي رميت للمسلحين :*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*كنت قبل قليل أتفقد صفحة تدعم المسلحين وأعمالهم الإرهابية ، وضعوا الصورة السابقة وأخذوا يسخرون ويقولون أنها دليل على أن الجيش يفلس !!*
*لا أدري بأي منطق يفكرون ، كل حالات العفو والرحمة معهم يظنون أنها ضعف ، وهم كالمنومين مغناطيسياً والمنقطعين عن التفكير !!*
*ماذا نقدم لهم أكثر من أن يسلموا سلاحهم دون عقوبة !!*

*أنا لا أقول بأن الوجود المسلح سينتهي قريباً ، ولكن ما يحصل الآن هو الحسم الرئيسي ، وسيستمر فترة طويلة ، ولكن الحسم النهائي قد يستمر لأكثر من عام من الآن حتى تعود الأمور للأمان الكامل .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 يونيو 2012)

الاحياء المسيحيه والعلويه ما تعرضت لاضرار كبيره مثل السنيه
يمكن عشان كذا  طلع السوق السنيه هو مو سوق حراميه
لكن على حسب ماقرات انه يباع فيه ممتلكات المنهوبه منهم
على اساس عقاب لهم والحكومه ما تدخلت ليش؟


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

> الاحياء المسيحيه والعلويه ما تعرضت لاضرار كبيره مثل السنيه
> يمكن عشان كذا طلع السوق السنيه هو مو سوق حراميه
> لكن على حسب ماقرات انه يباع فيه ممتلكات المنهوبه منهم
> على اساس عقاب لهم والحكومه ما تدخلت ليش؟



*ما أعنيه بسوق الحرامية هو موجود في كل المحافظات كبسطات صغيرة يباع فيها بعض المسروقات بغض النظر عن المحافظة والطوائف فيها .*

*وأخبرتك أن أمراً كهذا لا يمكن حدوثه إلا في حمص .*

*تقولين أن الأحياء المسيحية لم تتعرض لنفس الدمار ، وأنا سأرد عليك بصور لحي الحميدية ، وأعلم أن ذلك لا يبرد قلبك بل سيزيدك أسىً ،ولكنه سيشعرك بالعدل طائفياً ، لأن الجيش لا يدك إلا المعقل الذي يتحصن به الإرهابيون أياً كانت طائفة الحي ، ومعظم الدمار حاصل نتيجة لتفخيخ الأحياء والبيوت وواضح هو الفرق بين التفخيخ والإحراق من جهة والقصف من جهة أخرى .*

*إليك 7 صور من الحميدية :*

*

*
*الثانية :*
*

*

*الثالثة :*
*

*

*الرابعة :*
*

*

*الخامسة :*
*

*

*السادسة :*
*

*
*الأخيرة :*
*

*

*وأما لماذا لم تكافح الدولة ذلك ، فأصلاً الدولة لا تسيطر على أكثر من 65 - 70% من مدينة حمص من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى هم الدولة الآن تحرير الأحياء للتمكن من إعادة أصحاب البيوت إليها ولا وقت لديها في تلك المحافظة (حمص) إلا لاشتباكات متواصلة على جبهات كثيرة لتحرير الأحياء وإعلانها آمنة ليعود المهجرون وهم بمئات الآلاف .*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*يا أحباء تعقيباً على سخريتهم من العفو والرحمة التي نقلتها وقولهم أن الجيش أفلس ، فأنا أذكركم بأني من تحدثت في المنتدى عن بدء الحسم قبل بدئه بيومين ، وقلت أنه أقرب مما تتصورون .*

*وحتى لا يقول أحد بأني خدعته مستقبلاً ، سأضع الجميع بالصورة :*
*مصادري تقول بأنه إذا طال الأمر (ونحن نماطل بانتظار مزيد من المضادات جوية الروسية والصواريخ ضماناً لعدم تفكير الناتو أو تركيا بضربنا) ، فإن العالم سيشهد حسماً لم يعرف له مثيل ، وسيعلم أن مع سوريا لا مجال للعب ، وأن دمار سوريا حلم مستحيل لا يدمر إلا أعداءها ، وأن الحجارة ستبكي لما سيحدث بكل من حمل السلاح .*

*لكن هؤلاء المسلحون لا يفهمون بأن الجيش السوري لم يستخدم 10% من قوته ، بل يظنون بصمودهم وسقوط العشرات منهم يومياً وسقوط قرابة الـ 25 شهيداً من الجيش يومياً (صدقاً من كل الطوائف والمذاهب والمحافظات) ظنوا أنهم يحاربون الجيش بكامل قوته ، وهم لم يروا شيئاً بعد ، لدينا جيش تخشاه إسرائيل ، لو تحركت ربع فرقه لجعلت من الحراك المسلح ذكرى لا تنسى .*

*لكن الجيش ما زال يحاصر في حمص ولا يستخدم شيئاً يذكر من قوته حفاظاً على 1000 مدني تحتجزهم العصابات المسلحة في الأحياء التي تحتلها في حمص ، ورغم كل توسلات الهلال الأحمر والصليب الأحمر فلا فائدة ، لأن هؤلاء الكذبة لا تهمهم حياة المدنيين ، بل يهمهم تعطيل الدولة ، ولا مانع من أن يحتموا بالمدنيين ويقتلون من يحاول النزوح !!!*

*هل هكذا يكون الجهاد ؟؟ الإسلام منهم براء .*

*أخي الغالي سأذكر حادثة من فترة في دير الزور ، وهي تدمير حافلة وقتل من فيها من رجال الأمن .*
*كانت النتيجة 20 شهيداً من عناصر الأمن ، هل تعرفون أنه كان منهم 1 فقط من طرطوس علوي ، والـ 19 الآخرين من أهل السنة من دير الزور من العشائر الشريفة الموالية ؟؟؟؟*
*الأمثلة لا تنتهي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*هل علي أن أصدق بأن هؤلاء من يذبح الأطفال في سوريا ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*وزير الإعلام في الحكومة الجديدة في سوريا من أكثر فئات أهل السنة التزاماً ، مشهور بمواقفه الرائعة منذ القدم (إلى اليسار في الصورة ، معه المسبحة والذقن ، وهي صورة قديمة منذ أن كان في لجنة إعداد الدستور) :*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 يونيو 2012)

شوف يا انطاكي انا صحيح سنيه ولكن ما اعاني من عقدة الطوائف انا انتمي لبلد سني مافيه طوائف اخرى وبالتالي ماعندي احاسيس العدوانيه اتجاه طوائف اخرى ماحبيت منك تقول صور دمار احياء الغير سنيه تحسسني بالعدل انا ما يرضيني اي حي يتدمر سني او شيعي او مسيحي
 اذا حتى تجردت من الا نسانيه رضيت الموت والدمار لطوائف الاخرى لازم ارضى لطائفتي ايضا ما انكر لما اسمع عن قتل او دمار احياء سنيه او قصف مساجد اموت من القهر لكن مايعني اني افرح واحس بالعدل اذا حصل نفس شئ لغيرهم انتم تعرفون وابخص باللي صار لجيرانكم والدروس المستفاده منه تنفعكم 
ان شاء الله تنتهي على الخير


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*أختي الغالية كل المحبة لإنسانيتك ولما قلته ، أعلم ذلك وقلت لك أني أعلم أن ما سترينه سيزيدك أسى ولن يبرد قلبك ، قلت هذا ، ولكني أريد عرض أنه ما من أحد مستهدف لطائفته ، وليست الأحياء السنية وحدها من تدمر كما أنه ليس كل الأحياء السنية في حمص تدمرت فبعضها عمار كما هو ، أمثلة أخرى / محافظة الرقة محافظة سنية موالية لم يحدث فيها تدمير أي قطعة حجر .*
*محافظة الحسكة بغالبيتها سنية مع وجود أقلية مسيحية سريانية ، لم يرفع أهلها السلاح ، خرجت المظاهرات بقرابة 10000 - 15000 ولم يطلق الرصاص عليها ، لماذا ؟؟*

*إذاً واضح من تستهدف الدولة .*

*ترون المظاهرات السلمية على الجزيرة وبالتصوير المباشر خاصة يوم الجمعة ، هل ولو مرة واحدة أي منها هوجم بالرصاص ؟؟؟*
*لن أجيب عنكم سأجيب بما رأيته أنا : آلاف المظاهرات عرضت مباشرة وعدد من أطلق الرصاص عليها صفر .*
*إذاً هناك فرق بين الحالات التي يطلق فيها الرصاص والحالات التي لا يطلق فيها الرصاص .*

*الرب يباركك ، وأنا في الخدمة لأي سؤال بالتوثيق .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*أمر حدث اليوم : قالت العربية بحدوث 3 انفجارات في دمشق ، رغم أن ما حدث هو انفجارين فقط !! (دون ضحايا) .*
*بتنا نفهم في سوريا هكذا إشارات جيداً ، وتم اكتشاف قنبلة قريبة ثالثة وتفكيكها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*كعادة الإخوان المجرمين في سوريا خدمة المشروع الصهيوني واغتيال الأكاديميين والكفاءات ، أرجو مشاهدة هذا الفيديو ثم مشاهدته مرة أخرى بعد تعقيبي :*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_wGBjtCOhE
[YOUTUBE]s_wGBjtCOhE[/YOUTUBE] 
*تعقيبي : هذا الشهيد دوكتوراه في هندسة الطيران ، حاصل على شهادته من جامعة تولوز الفرنسية .*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يونيو 2012)

أنطاكى 
بعض المسئولين الدوليين حذر من نشوب حرب أهلية فى سوريا
إلى أى مدى ترى حدوث ذلك ممكنا ؟
كيف العاصمة دمشق ؟
هل فعلا يوجد بعض المناطق يسيطر عليها الجيش الحر


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*أخي الغالي ما يريدونه لنا هو الحرب الأهلية ، وقد نفخوا في هذا البوق كثيراً .*
*أتحدى أن تجد قناة موالية أو شبكة موالية تقول سني وعلوي ، بينما كل من يشاهدون الجزيرة وأخواتها يعتقدون أنها حرب بين مذهبين !! سبق وشرحت لك من هم المستهدفون من هذا التحريض (أهل السنة الموالين وهم بالملايين) .*

*في سوريا لا يمكن نشوء حرب أهلية على الطريقة اللبنانية ، لأن هناك أطراف (بما فيها النظام) سيعملون على إيقاف الأمور قبل تلك المرحلة مهما كان الثمن ولن يدعوها تصل لتلك المرحلة ، بينما أميركا تريد أن يستمر ما يحدث لأنه يستنزف الدولة والجيش ومن رأيها يا حبذا لو حرب أهلية من 100 عام تريح نفسية إسرائيل .*
*ما يحدث الآن هو بشكل أو بآخر حرب بين طرفين ، لكنه ليس حرب بين طاائفتين ، حرب بين دولة وعشرات آلاف المسلحين الذين يسيئون لصورة الإسلام ، ويعي هذا كما أخبرتك أهل دمشق وحلب والرقة وبعض العشائر في دير الزور أعلنوا موالاتهم صراحة .*
*وربما تظن أن هذه فقط 4 مناطق من أصل سوريا كلها ، ولكني أوضح لك أن أكثر من نصف سكان سوريا يعيشون في دمشق وحلب وحدهما ، يا أخي الرئيس يسكن في حي المالكي ، حي سني .*
*لولا وقوف هذه المحافظات ، وأهلها يعرفون ذلك ، لسقط النظام ، ويعرفون أنه بإمكانهم لو أرادوا إسقاط النظام ، ولكنهم يعلنون أنه من المستحيل الانجرار خلف مشروع الشرق الأوسط الجديد ، ويعرفون أن رحيل الأسد ليس نقطة النهاية ، بل نقطة البداية لمرحلة انتقامات ستكون متزايدة ومتسارعة لحرب إهلية ضارية .*

*آسف للإطالة أنا أعلم أني أكثر الكلام ، ولكن كيف لي محو ما زرعه إعلام مستفيد مأجور على مدى عام ونصف .*

*إذا الحرب الأهلية على الطريقة اللبنانية بعيدة الأمل ، إلا في حال خيانة الرئيس لنا ورحيله ، وهذا الاحتمال ضعيف جداً .*

*أما الحرب الداخلية فهي قائمة ، أعلنها الرئيس في خطابه الأخير صراحة "العدو أصبح في الداخل" ، وهو لا يعني المعارضة وإلا لما أصبحت المعارضة الآن في مجلس الشعب والحكومة ، وهو نفسه في نفس الخطاب وعد بحكومة موسعة في حل الأزمة .*
*العدو هو كل من يحمل السلاح وينفذ الأجندة الناتوية ، هي حرب بين منطق الجيش والدولة ، ومنطق الفوضى والميليشيات .*
*للأسف عندما سألت مصادري عن عدد المسلحين وإذا ما كان 50 ألف ، كان الجواب أن العدد أكبر من ذلك بكثير ، وأعلن التشكيل عن لواء ليبي كامل في سوريا تخيل .*

*الحرب الآن ستكون مع هؤلاء حرب حياة أم موت ، سنشهد عنفاً متزايداً .*

*أما بالنسبة لما تسمعونه حول وصولهم لدمشق ، أجبت عن هذا السؤال في هذه المشاركة مع صور للخرائط :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3223473&postcount=255

*المناطق التي يسيطر عليها الجيش الكر هي قرابة 30% من مدينة حمص + الرستن وتلبيسة والقصير في ريف حمص (والاشتباكات في كل ما ذكرت يومية) + يسيطر الجيش الكر على أكثر من نصف محافظة إدلب والحسم فيها لم يبدأ ، ويضاف لذلك أجزاء من ريف حلب الشمالي (إدلب + ريف حلب بسبب الدعم التركي اللامعقول) + مدينة دير الزور والاشتباكات فيها منذ اسبوع إلى الآن أودت حتى الأمس بحياة 189 مسلح ، وتم تحرير بلدة كفر شمس في درعا بالأمس بالكامل بعد مقتل عشرات المسلحين وانسحاب الباقي "تكتيكياً" ، وباعترافهم 30 مسلح .*
*ولست متأكداً من وضع بعض المناطق في الريف الدمشقي البعيد .*

*يعني المجموع لا يمكن ان يتجاوز 10% ، وليس 60 % كما يزعمون ، علماً أنهم خسروا أكثر من محور منذ بدء الحسم قبل 15 يوم ، وما يسيطرون عليه يخسرونه مجدداً ولكن مع عدد كبير من قتلاهم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*أرجو أن تستمع أخي الغالي لخطب شيخ المسجد الأقصى حول سوريا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*عينة لا تذكر عبارة عن نقطة من محيطات جرائم الإرهاب في سوريا :*
[YOUTUBE]9qMFMNz3lrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## نصر 29 (30 يونيو 2012)

اخ انطاكى انت ارسلت لى رسائل اعتقد لو انك تدافع عن حياتك الشخصيه لما كلفت خاطرك وارسلتها

فما بالك حين ترسلها لكى تدافع عن نظام مجرم مستبد .. اتعلم مازال لدينا فى مصر من يدافعون عن مبارك اللص ومازال فى ليبيا من يدافع عن القذافى المجرم ومازال فى كل ارض حكمها طاغيه من يدافع عنه 

لم يعد من العجب ان نرى من يدافع عن رجال كصدام حسين ويبرر قتله للشيعه ويبرر ضربه للاكراد بالسلاح الكيماوى ومن يدافع عن مبارك ويدافع عن قتله للمسيحيين فى القديسين والمسلمين فى السجون وامن الدوله وسرقاته المتكرره فليس من المستغرب ايضا ان نرى من هو مثلك يدافع عن شخص يمارس الاباده الجماعيه ضد شعبه 

وكأن الشعوب كلها اصبحت مجرمه وارهابيه وتستحق القتل 

يا رجل عار عليكم اين شرف بشار وشرف من يدافعون عنه وارضكم محتله من اليهود .. اذكر كلمه قالها محمد سعيد الصحاف وزير الاعلام العراقى السابق عام  2003  وقت الحرب على العراق حين خرج البعض يطلق الرصاص فى الهواء فى استعراض فى بغداد فقال لهم ( من كان يملك فى بندقيته رصاصه فليطلقها على العدو ) فيا ليت بشارك هذا ان كان يملك فى بندقيته ودباباته وطائراته ومدافعه طلقات فليطلقها على اسرائيل ويحرر ارضه 

بدلا من ان يطلقها على الشعب الذى خرج فى العديد من المدن السوريه فهل يعقل يا رجل ان نصدق ان كل هوءلاء المتظاهرين ارهابيين !! هم حملوا السلاح من ما فعله بهم .. والنظام الذى يعجز عن تحرير ارضه المحتله منذ 67 وهو يملك هذا الكم من السلاح اولى بشعبه ان يسحله فى الشوارع لأنه امتلك ما يمكنه من تحرير ارضه ومع ذلك لم يوءدى واجبه الوطنى فى تحرير التراب الوطنى 

بئس الانظمه وبئس من يدافعون عنها يا رجل اين حمرة الخجل


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*لن أتدخل الآن في شؤون الدول الأخرى .*


> بدلا من ان يطلقها على الشعب الذى خرج فى العديد من المدن السوريه فهل يعقل يا رجل ان نصدق ان كل هوءلاء المتظاهرين ارهابيين !!



*من كل مظاهرات الرقص والغناء التي تعرضها الجزيرة لك ، ورغم رفع أعلام القاعدة وشتم الرئيس فيها ، ما هو عدد المظاهرات المنقولة التي رأيتها تتعرض لأي مضايقات ؟؟!!!*

*لماذا نردد الكلام دون وعي رغم أن ذلك اختصاص كائنات أخرى ؟؟؟*

*من قال لك أن الناس إرهابيون ؟؟*
*أين رأيت ذلك في كلامي ؟؟*



> هم حملوا السلاح من ما فعله بهم


*هذا الكلام مغلوط وقد أوضحت بعض الحقائق ، وسأقدم مثالاً آخراً منعاً للتكرار وافتراضاً أنك تقرأ ما أقول مسبقاً :*
*جسر الشغور ، حدثت مجزرة أودت بحياة 120 رجل أمن في بداية الأزمة ، ما السبب ؟؟ هل كان أحد قد قتل في تلك المنطقة كلها ؟؟؟؟*

*أتى الجيش لتحرير المنطقة وقبل وصوله كانت نساء وأطفال المسلحين في المخيمات التركية ، هل الجيش هو المذنب ؟؟!!!!*
*بل من واجب الجيش تحرير المدينة .*

*أثبتت سوريا للأمم المتحدة أن تركيا أعدت المخيمات قبل المجزرة بأسبوع = تركيا شريك بالجريمة .*

*بالنتيجة دكت حصون الإرهاب وقتلوا بالعشرات وتم تطهير المدينة .*
*هل هؤلاء رفعوا السلاح مما فعلته الدولة بهم أم أن الدولة رفعت السلاح مما فعلوه هم بها ؟؟؟*

*عليك التفريق بين الإرهابي المسلح ، وبين الإنسان المسالم .*
*بعض (وليس كل) المظاهرات تخرج وتحيي الجيش الكر رغم جرائمه وإرهابه الذي أنقله لكم ، الدولة تتعامل مع هذه المظاهرات على أنها سلمية وتتركها لتنقضي بسلام للأسف .*
*من يحيي الإرهابي هو إرهابي مثله .*



> والنظام الذى يعجز عن تحرير ارضه المحتله منذ 67 وهو يملك هذا الكم من السلاح اولى بشعبه ان يسحله فى الشوارع لأنه امتلك ما يمكنه من تحرير ارضه ومع ذلك لم يوءدى واجبه الوطنى فى تحرير التراب الوطنى


*أولاً هذا النظام حرر معظم أرضه المحتلة في حرب 73 وهي محافظة القنيطرة + ذرى جبل الشيخ ، وحرر الجنوب اللبناني بالتعاون مع المقاومة ، وفي الحالتين بالقوة وحدها على عكس غيرنا .*
*هذا النظام أكبر قاتل للصهاينة عبر التاريخ بعد هتلر (تحديتك أن تنكر ذلك في الموضوع الآخر) .*
*هل هذا يخجل أم يرفع الرأس ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يا حبيبي ماذا رأيت أنت من سلاح الجيش السوري ؟؟ ما رأيته وتراه هو لعب أطفال ليس إلا 10% وأقل من قوة جيشنا ، هذا الجيش لديه مئات الصواريخ البيولوجية المدمرة ، زودته روسيا العام الماضي بـ 100 صاروخ ياخونت أقوى مضاد بحري بالعالم قادر على نسف حاملة الطائرات الأميركية بضربة واحدة .*

*وتزوده يوماً بعد يوم بمنظومات مضادات جوية تزداد كماً وتطوراً .*

*ولكن ..*
*إسرائيل لديها قوة خارقة من ناحية حرب نظامية ، لديها مئات الرؤوس النووية ، لديها الدبابات الليزرية منذ عشرات السنين ، هل نخوض الآن حرباً خاسرة لن ترجع الجولان ، وستدمر بلدنا بالكامل وترجعه مئات الأعوام (وهذا ما سيحدث لهم أيضاً) أم نلعبها بذكاء وندعم الحركات التي تحارب إسرائيل بطريقة حرب العصابات ؟؟ ونفرض واقعاً من توازن القوى يتزايد يوماً بعد يوم لنعيد أرضنا من خلاله ؟؟؟*

*هل هناك دولة عربية واحدة مستعدة للوقوف معنا في هكذا حرب ؟؟؟؟*

*توقفوا عن بيعنا الكلام الفارغ وانضموا لنا عوضاً عن المتاجرة بقضيتنا ، ليس على هذا النظام البطل أن يخجل بل على أعدائه ، رغم الفساد والسيئات أقول بطل ، لأنه أكبر قاتل للصهاينة ، محرر القنيطرة وذرى جبل الشيخ والجنوب اللبناني بالقوة وحدها ، وله الدور الكبير في جعل العراق مستنقعاً لأميركا ، وقد لعبنا هذا الدور مسبقاً تخوفاً من حدوث أمر مشابه لنا لاحقاً .*

*اسأل المقاومة الفلسطينية من أكبر داعم لها .*
*إذا كنت تريد تخوين هذا النظام فاسأل أولاً شيخ المسجد الأقصى ومطران القدس .*

*أعطني نظاماً واحداً قدم للقضية ربع ما قدمناه لها ، أو قتل من الصهاينة نصف ما قتل نظامنا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*أضيف على كلامي أن الجزيرة تدعي أن عدد المظاهرات اليوم في سوريا 600 ، تقول أن معظمها في حماة ، يعني أكثر من 300 ، محافظة يسيطر عليها الجيش ووجود الجيش الكر شبه انتهى فيها .*

*لماذا عدد القتلى صفر ؟؟؟؟ أجبني يا نصر .*
*أكثر من 300 مظاهرة لماذا لم تحدث إبادة ؟؟ لماذا لم يحدث قصف ؟؟ لماذا لم تحدث مجازر ؟؟ لماذا لم تحدث مهاجمة للمدنيين ؟؟؟*
*هل فهمت الآن من هو الإرهابي في نظري والفرق بين الإرهابي والمدني ؟؟*

*تحيتي للضمائر الحية فقط .*


----------



## نصر 29 (30 يونيو 2012)

اى عنف بدأته المظاهرات هل تظن انك تحدث اناس من اهل الكهف لم يتابعوا  كيف بدأت التظاهرات ؟؟ الجميع رأى كيف بدأت وكيف تعامل معها الجزار الاسد وكيف كان جنوده ينتهكون حرمة الموتى حتى بعد قتلهم ويمثلوا بهم 

واى تحرر واى حرب تتحدث عنها مع اسرائيل يا رجل انا احفظ تارخ الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى عن ظهر قلب بالارقام وبالمعارك واعداد الاسلحه وانواعها على كل جبهه  فلا تحدثنى هذا الحديث سوريا فى حرب 73  لولا المدرعات العراقيه لكانت اسرائيل احتلت دمشق هذه حققه .. اقرأ تاريخ بلادك 

اما عن حلفاء سوريا الذين تتغنى بهم وهم الايرانيين 

فانا لن اتحدث فقط انظر 





وانظر 

http://arabic.upi.com/Economic_News/2011/05/26/UPI-35881306397262/

وانظر 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2011/05/110529_iran_israel.shtml

هوءلاء هم حلفاء الاسد العملاء وهو عميل مثلهم 

هذا غير دورهم فى التعاون مع امريكا فى غزو افغانستان و العراق و دعم العرقيات فى دول مثل البحرين واليمن والسعوديه و لبنان ومصر و احتلال الجزر  الاماراتيه وغيرها من الافعال المشينه 

اين كان حزب الله ذراع ايران وغزه تفرم فى 2009 اين كانت ايران اين كانت سوريا ...!!! اليس هذا محور الممانعه و المقاومه المزعوم !!!

فقط مصر والاردن فعلوا اضعف الايمان .. واستطاع مبارك رغم كرهنا له لكن الحق يقال استطاع ان ينتزع من الاسرائيليين ممر امن لأخلاء الجرحى والقتلى .. انا لم اقول ان هذا كان كافى ولكن قل لى ماذا قدم الاسد او حزب الله او ايران وقتها لا شىء 

وان قلت لى التسليح فكل تسليح الفصائل الفلسطينيه صناعه محليه ودخل من مصر ولو ان مصر لا تريد دخوله لما دخلت المواد الاساسه التى تصنع محليا بعد ذلك 

ودعم ايران لحماس لم يجلب على القضيه الفلسطينيه الا الخراب والانقسام فاى استفاده استفادتها القضيه الفلسطينيه من دعمهم 

فى الحقيقه انا لا احب الجدل العقيم لكن اردت ان اضع الامور فى نصابها لكى يعلم الجميع ان محور الممانعه ما هو الا محور صفوى علوى فارسى مذهبى والافضل نسمه محور النصب لا الممانعه 

اخيرا ومع احترامى لك ولكل اهل سوريا ولكل العرب لستم انتم من ستعلمونا ما هو الوعى بقضايا امتنا وما هو المسلك الصحيح فنحن كمصريين نحن وعى العرب بلا غرور وبلا استعلاء مننا ولكن هذه هى مصر فى الواقع فكفاك جدال بلا وعى وبلا خبره كفاك حميه ليس لها معنى فانت لا تملك اى روءيه فحين تحب ان تتعلم الاتجاه الصحيح انظر تجاه مصر وقل امين وانت مغمض العينين فلم ياتى الوقت بعد لكى تعلمونا .. ومع كامل الاحترام لجميع العرب مره اخرى ... سلام  وكفى جدال بلا معنى


----------



## نصر 29 (30 يونيو 2012)

وعلى فكره موضوع الصواريخ المضاده لحاملات الطائرات هذا اكذوبه كبرى يا صدقيى هذا السلاح ليس موجود الا فى الصين والهند و روسيا ... وحتى الكلام الذى تردد حول منظومة s300 منذ فتره انها دخلت سوريا كلام كاذب الدفاع الجوى السورى مازال عصبه تسليح سام بموديلاته اى نعم بكثافه عاليه لكن كله اجيال قديمه والشىء الوحيد المعول عليه فى الجيش السورى صواريخ ارض ارض لتحقيق نوع من توازن الردع   .. ومعلومه بسطه s300 موجود فى مصر


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*الحمدلله أنك تظهر وجهك الطائفي السلفي ليعلم الجميع من هم الفوار ومن هم داعميهم ، لا بأس ، سأرد عليك :*



> اى عنف بدأته المظاهرات هل تظن انك تحدث اناس من اهل الكهف لم يتابعوا كيف بدأت التظاهرات ؟؟ الجميع رأى كيف بدأت وكيف تعامل معها الجزار الاسد وكيف كان جنوده ينتهكون حرمة الموتى حتى بعد قتلهم ويمثلوا بهم


*سأضحك العالم عليك ليس حقداً مني ، بل لأن كلامك مضحكة :*
*1 - من هم الجميع ؟؟ هل كل الأعضاء السوريين في المنتدى منهم ؟؟*
*2 - أين رأي الجميع !!*
*3 - من قال لك أن وجود مظاهرة سلمية = عدم وجود عمل مسلح في أي مكان آخر ؟؟؟؟؟*
*4 - كل الأمثلة التي أضعها لك أين أنت منها ؟؟؟ خاصة مثال جسر الشغور الأخير .*
*أنت بس حزين على مصير السلفية الجهادية في سوريا كونهم يسحقون تباعاً في معارك البطولة والشرف .*



> واى تحرر واى حرب تتحدث عنها مع اسرائيل يا رجل انا احفظ تارخ الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى عن ظهر قلب بالارقام وبالمعارك واعداد الاسلحه وانواعها على كل جبهه فلا تحدثنى هذا الحديث سوريا فى حرب 73 لولا المدرعات العراقيه لكانت اسرائيل احتلت دمشق هذه حققه .. اقرأ تاريخ بلادك


*1 - لم ينكر أحد دور الجيش العراقي بل أنت من هاجمت الحكم العراقي قبل قليل !!*
*2 - مساعدة العراق أتت بعد خيانة السادات حيث استمرت سوريا في الحرب وحدها 82 يوماً .*
*3 - مساعدة العراق لا تعني عدم مشاركة الطيران السوري منذ أول طلعة وقصف المصانع والثكنات وقتل الآلاف في إسرائيل .*
*4 - نحن حررنا القنيطرة بالقوة وحدها ، وحررنا الجنوب اللبناني بالقوة وحدها بمساعدة المقاومة ، فبماذا قصرنا ؟؟*

*بالنسبة للصورة : يا حبيبي هذا الذي تراه معارض لنجاد من الإصلاحيين الأقرب للغرب ، ووجود هذه الصورة لا يعني أن إيران لم تعدم حماس بالملايين .*
*إليك هذه الصورة ، أعطني صورة لمن تريدني أن أتحالف معه ولديه مثلها :*





*هل أصبح محور عداء أميركا هم العملاء ؟؟ إذاً مع من نتحالف ؟؟*
*اسأل حماس من يمولها غير بشار وإيران .*

*جايبلي مقال أهبل من 2008 لا أدري من ألفه ليس فيه أي توثيق ، إذا كان الجزيرة تكذب بالصوت والصورة فهل يصعب على أمثالها الكذب دون صوت أو صورة !!! عجيب أمرك كيف تدفعك غريزتك السلفية لتصديق مقال ترأه من 3 سنوات ولا تصدق الواقع المعاش .*



> هذا غير دورهم فى التعاون مع امريكا فى غزو افغانستان و العراق و دعم العرقيات فى دول مثل البحرين واليمن والسعوديه و لبنان ومصر و احتلال الجزر الاماراتيه وغيرها من الافعال المشينه


*أي عرقيات هل تقصد دعم الشيعة ؟؟*
*البحرين ؟؟ يا حبيبي شعب البحرين يذبح والدبابات السعودية فيها ولم أعترض ، لكل بلد شأنه الداخلي هو حر .*
*اليمن !! تقصد الحوثيين ؟؟!!! ألم يقولوا علناً أنهم ليسوا شيعة ؟؟ ألم تقل إيران علناً أنها لا تدعمهم وأن رأيها هو استقرار اليمن ؟؟ كل جماعة تسلحت إيران .*
*من مدعوم في السعودية ؟؟ من مدعوم في البحرين ؟؟ من مدعوم في مصر ؟؟!!! عجبي*
*تركيا تحتل من سوريا 4000 كم وها أنت تهلل لها ، رغم أننا صفعنا قفاها .*



> اين كان حزب الله ذراع ايران وغزه تفرم فى 2009 اين كانت ايران اين كانت سوريا ...!!! اليس هذا محور الممانعه و المقاومه المزعوم !!!


*اذهب واسأل حماس من داعمها أولاً ، ثانياً تذكر رجال حزب الله الذين كانوا يهربون السلاح لحماس والذين حاكمتموهم بتهم التشيع رغم دعمهم للسنة .*
*يا حبيبي أنت لو فيك ناموس تضع راسك في الأرض وتسجد للمقاومين فمحور المقاومة ليش مجرداً من المقاومة الفلسطينية في كل متكامل .*
*هل رأيت مصير الجنود الصهاينة في حرب 2006 أم علي تذكيرك بالصور لتخجل من نفسك ؟؟*

*هل تريد تخوين هؤلاء ؟؟ هل نسيت من دمر البارجة ساعر ؟؟ في حين كان أردوغان يستجدي اعتذاراً ؟؟*

*بعد حرب 2007 وقف حلفاء أميركا في لبنان ضد حزب الله يتهمونه رغم انتصاره بالتسبب بذريعة لقصف لبنان رغم أن جل ما دمر هو المناطق الخاصة بشعبية حزب الله .*
*اسأل الناصريين في لبنان ومصر من هو المقاوم الأول في الوطن العربي وقابلني إذا سمعت إجابة غير بشار الأسد .*




> وان قلت لى التسليح فكل تسليح الفصائل الفلسطينيه صناعه محليه ودخل من مصر ولو ان مصر لا تريد دخوله لما دخلت المواد الاساسه التى تصنع محليا بعد ذلك


*فعلاً بلا معنى هذا الحوار كما وصفته أنت لأنك لا تتكلم كلاماً بشرياً ، بل تتكلم كلاماً أقل ما يوصف أنه لمهرج في سيرك .*
*ألا لعنة الله على هذه النوعية من الأدمغة ، هل أصبح حسني مبارك الآن سبب تسليح حماس وبطل المقاومة ؟؟*
*عندما كان الفلسطينيون يموتون على الحدود وهو يحاصرهم .*
*من دمر الأنفاق ؟؟ من قال لك أن المواد كانت تمر مجاناً ، من قال لك أنه ليس لنا دور في مرورها ؟؟ اسألهم من دفع الملايين سوى إيران وسوريا اسألهم .*



> ودعم ايران لحماس لم يجلب على القضيه الفلسطينيه الا الخراب والانقسام فاى استفاده استفادتها القضيه الفلسطينيه من دعمهم


*حمدك يا رب اعترفت بالدعم الإيراني لهم ، سبحان الله على محور الخيانة الذي لا يوجد غيره يحارب ويمول سبحانك يا رب .*
*أي خراب هذا وأي انقسام ؟؟ إذا انقسم واحد طائفي من أمثالك فهذا لا يعني أن القضية تشتتت .*
*بلا دعم لا يوجد صمود .*
*مشكورة إيران دعمت أحسن من أعراب يمولون إسرائيل ويزورون مستوطناتها علناً .*

*يا حبيبي هل أنظر لمن يأخذ من أميركا معونات أم لمن تحاصره أميركا ؟؟*
*سوريا أسماها جمال عبد الناصر قلب العروبة النابض .*
*واسأل الناصريين أين موقع مرسي الفعلي وأين موقع الأسد .*
*يا طائفي يا سلفي المقاومة محور وليس طائفة ، وهو محور دعم حماس ، ويدعم كل من يريد محاربة إسرائيل ، محور صامد لا يقتصر على طائفة فعدد أهل السنة المقاومين في سوريا لا يعد ولا يحصى .*

*وكلمة أخيرة / عندما تتكلم عن سيد راسك بشار الأسد الذي دعس السلفيين الجهاديين كالصراصير تحت حذاء جيشنا الباسل حتى لا أعلمك قلة الاحترام يا طائفي يا قذر يا من نسيت كل أفضال النظام الذي لا يخص أي طائفة وتذكرت طائفة الرئيس .*


*ولعلمك الأسد سعى لأفضل العلاقات مع تركيا على حساب تجار سوريا ، وسعى لأفضل العلاقات مع قطر ، لكنهما من خاناه فليس ذنبه ذلك .*
*والآن أريد منك أن تشير لكلمة واحدة مما قلته أنت ولم تكن مسخرة وتهريج حتى أري القراء مستوى هذا الكلام الذي قدمته لي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

> وعلى فكره موضوع الصواريخ المضاده لحاملات الطائرات هذا اكذوبه كبرى يا صدقيى هذا السلاح ليس موجود الا فى الصين والهند و روسيا ... وحتى الكلام الذى تردد حول منظومة s300 منذ فتره انها دخلت سوريا كلام كاذب الدفاع الجوى السورى مازال عصبه تسليح سام بموديلاته اى نعم بكثافه عاليه لكن كله اجيال قديمه والشىء الوحيد المعول عليه فى الجيش السورى صواريخ ارض ارض لتحقيق نوع من توازن الردع .. ومعلومه بسطه s300 موجود فى مصر


*شوف مستوى جهلك .*
*صواريخ ياخونت لم نستلمها فقط ، بل تم تجريبها بالعرض العسكري ، ورويترز أكدت وصولها قبل تجريبها .*
*أنا لم أدع استلام منظومات s300 ، ولكن هناك منظومات أخرى ، منها 20 سيارة مضادة متحركة وزعت على الحدود غير مشهورة لأن مداها 20 كم ولكنها تستطيع الضرب كل 4 قذائف معاً ، ولا تصعب عليها أحدث الطائرات وهي سيارة متحركة .*

*ومن المنظومات بانتسير واسكندر ، إحداها توصف باسم كلاشنكوف المضادات الجوية يمكن وضعها على سطح أي بناء أو في أي مكان ، وتزود برادارات جماعية ، تفتقر القذيفة الواحدة للدقة ، لكن مهمتها أن تعمل القاذفات على ضرب 5000 طلقة مضادة خلال زمن قياسي فتغطي كل احتمالات حركة الطائرة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*لشدة حقدك وطائفيتك لا تعرف ماذا تقول ، فتارة تقول أن سوريا ليس لديها سلاح متطور يذكر ، تارة تقول أن لديهم أسلحة تهزم إسرائيل .*
*اعتمد على رأي حتى أعرف كيف أناقشك لأن الرأيين خطأ .*
*اذهب واقرأ ما قلته لأخي ياسر الجندي عن اتهام النظام السوري بكونه علوي ، لأن هذا المحور حرام أن يختزل في طائفة ، وحرام أن تنسف جهود أهل السنة الشرفاء المقاومين العروبيين لأنك سلفي ليس لك مكان في صفحات التاريخ .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*من الآن وصاعداً محور المقاومة يحوي الناصريين من لبنان ومصر ، اذهب إلى صفحاتهم على الفيس بوك لتعلم أنهم مقاومون مثلنا تماماً .*

*المقاومة لا تحدها جنسية ولا طائفة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*آسف لحدتي في الرد ، ولكن من يصف محورنا بالصفوي العلوي المجوسي إلخ إلخ معتادين على تعليمه أننا غير طائفيين ، لا أدري كيف يصف محوراً بذلك ومعه كل هذا العدد من أهل السنة والمسيحيين .*

*أهل السنة لا يختزلهم الإخونجية ، أهل السنة أكبر من ذلك ، من شاء فليذهب لصفحات الناصريين وصفحات العروبيين من لبنان ومصر وفلسطين والأردن وليعلم كيف أنهم منخرطون في محورنا .*

*من شاء فليسأل عن ملايين أهل السنة في دمشق وحلب والرقة وعشائر الدير والكثير الكثير موزعين في كل مكان .*

*هذا هو محورنا .*
*فيه روسيا وكوريا وكوبا ، في السني المتدين والشيعي المتدين والشيوعي والأرثوذكسي والماروني وووو .*
*محور للجميع ، لكل حر في هذا العالم أبى الهيمنة الأميركية .*

*لن نسمح لأتباع أميركا وعملاء قطر وتركيا من تشويه صورته .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*أريد من أخي ياسر الجندي وأختي هيفاء والسلفي نصر والجميع أن يطلع على هذا الفيديو ليعرف علناً تصريح سلفي مسلح قيادي للتلفزيون الإسرائيلي بأنهم مع إسرائيل في جبهة واحدة ويدعي بأن إسرائيل ليست عدواً لأهل السنة في سوريا ، وطبعاً أهل السنة منه براء ، ولكن حتى تعرفوا من هم العملاء ومن هم المقاومون :*
[YOUTUBE]iTWeR4F6IPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*قدمنا في لبنان 14000 شهيد خلال الحرب مع الصهاينة بكافة مراحلها ، اقرأ يا نصر ما قبل عن فعائل أسيادك في لبنان لتعرف إذا ما كان هذا النظام مقاوم أم عميل اقرأ وتعلم :*
*قالوا في الجيش السوري اثناء دفاعه عن لبنان ضد اجتياح الصهاينه عام 82 (مجله لونفيلاوبسرفاتور 15\10\1982
السوريون قاتلوا بضراوه وبشكل رائع اكثر مما كان يتوقعه البعض فقد استطاع السوريون ايقاف تقدم الارتال الثلاثه الاسرائيليه خاصه الرتل الذي كان في الوسط لقد طلب قائد هذا الرتل المحاصر الدعم الجوي والمدفعي 
ليتاح له فتح معبر للعبور
بديعوت احرنوت11\6\1982
الرائد ميشيل بوخنيل قائد كتيبه دبابات في اليوم الخامس من الغزو
انه فقد من كتيبته في اليوم الخامس 22 دبابه وقتل من وحدته 18 عسكريا من مختلف الرتب واصيب 87 اخرون بجروح مختلفه وانه اصيب في المعركه وفقد ساقه ويكمل الرائد لقد اصبت بالذهول عندما شاهدت قائد الواء العقيد الركن افيغدور شرايير جثه هامده بجانب دبابته التي دمرها السوريون
كتب زئيف شيف المراسل العشسكري في جريده هائرتس يوم 11\6\1982
لقد اتسعت المعارك يوم 10\6\1982 بين السوريين والقوات الاسرائيليه واندلعت معارك عنيفه بالدبابات والمدفعيه حول بحيره القرعون
امير دوري قائد المنطقه الشماليه
يجب عدم الاستهانه بالسوريين فالجنود السوريون قاتلوا بشكل جيد وهم مسلحون بافضل انواع الاسلحه
التايمز
ان الروح المعنويه العاليه للقوات السوريه التي تصدت للغزو الاسرائيلي في البقاع كانت موضع اعجاب
اعترف شارون 11\6\1982
ان الجيش السوري فتح منذ اليوم الاول للقتال نيران المدفعيه على وحداتنا المتقدمه وزج بطائراته ضد طائراتنا وذلك ما عرقل تقدم قواتنا
اعترف الجنرال ايتان اهارتس 20\6\ 1982
بكفائة المقاتل السوري وعناده ((ان تصلب وعناد السوريين امران معروفان دائما وابدا وان الجيش السوري كما هو معروف جيش صعب المراس وشجاع
النجم الاحمر السوفيتيه 29\7\1982 مقالا مطولا اشادت بقدرات القوات السوريه في البقاع
ان القوات السوريه اظهرت مهاره عاليه في استخدام الاسلحه والمعدات الحربيه التي تمتلكها وتصدت بنجاح لهجمات القوات الاسرائيليه المعتديه وكبدتها خسائر كبيره بلغت اكثر من 120 دبابه ومدرعه
اكد الواء باركو خفا قائد سلاح الدبابات 
ان الحرب في البقاع جرت في جبهه واحده وخلاصه ما اراه هو انني أؤيد الجهات التي تقول ان القوات السوريه لم تصب بزعزعه او ضربه قاسمه وان ثقتها بنفسها ما تزال قائمه وقويه
قال الجنرال الفرنسي جورج بوي
في البقاع الحقت القوات الاسرائيليه جراحا مؤلمه بالسوريين وبالمقابل الحقت القوات السوريه جراحا مؤلمه ايضا بالاسرائيليين
بديعوت احرنوت بعددها 17\9\1982
بالنسبه للسوريين فقد استخدمنا ضدهم قوات كبيره لتامين التفوق
النشره الستراتيجيه البريطانيه العدد16 9\9\1982
لقد اكد عدد كبير من القاده الاسرائيليين في مقابلات اجرتها معهم بعض الصحف الاسرائيليه ان القتال في البقاع كان ضاريا للغايه وانها اشد من معارك تشرين الاول 1973
المراسل العسكري فيشمان لصحيفة عل همشار يوم 14\6\1982 حين قال
لقد تعرض الجيش الاسرائيلي في اليومين الاخيرين من القتال الى عدد كبير من الاصابات بالمقارنه مع الايام الاولى للمعركه وخاض الجيش الاسرائيلي معارك ضخمه ومريره مع القوات السوريه المدرعه
اعترف زئيف شيف في صحيفه هارتس التي صدرت 15\6\1982
بضراوة المعارك بين الدبابات الاسرائيليه والسوريه وانه قد جرت معارك عنيفه جدا بالدبابات من مسافات قصيره واصيبت الدبابات الاسرائيليه خلال هذه المعارك باصابات كثيره
يقول الرقيب الاسرائيلي لغرام
ليتك رايت كيف حاربنا السوريين لقد تمركزوا ببساتين البقاع ثم فتحوا علينا النار فجأه نيران اسلحه م\د ومن مسافات قصيره لقد فقدنا دباباتنا والعشرات من القتلى والجرحى 
النشره الاستراتيجيه العدد 16 9\9\1982
حين تحدث قائد احدى وحدات الدبابات الاسرائيليه الى صحيفه معاريف الاسرائيليه عن احداث 14 ساعه بين الموت والحياة
وحدتنا هي كتيبه دبابات حاربنا ضد السوريين في القطاع الاوسط من سهل البقاع واصلنا التقدم في منطقه هادئه تقريبا وبعد تحرك استمر بضعة كيلو مترات وجدنا انفسنا محاصرين من جميع الجهات من قبل السوريين وكان الوقت متاخرا في الليل عندما بدات اصعب الحظات في حياتنا فجاه تعرضنا لعشرات الصواريخ وبدانا ندرك اننا في ضائقه كبرى انها فوضى عارمه ولم يكن بمقدورنا ان نتحرك كان السوريون يطلقون النار علينا وكانهم في ميدان رمايه لقد كانو من المشاة المزودين باسلحه صاروخيه مضاده للدبابات وبعد جهود كبيره تم الاتصال بقواتنا ومباشره فتحت دبابتي فشاهدت كومه من القتلى فوق بعضهم البعض ولكن الحقيقه واحده هي ان الكتيبه التي كانت بالامس وحده متكامله لم تعد كتيبه فقد نقص جنودها ونقصت دباباتها وانهارت معنوياتها واصبحت بحاجه الى اعادة تنظيم لان الحرب قد تنتهي وقد لا تنتهي 
النشره الاستراتيجيه العدد 16\9\1982
ذكر ايتان رئيس اركان الجيش الاسرائيلي سايقا بعد عشرة ايام من القتال 
ان القوات السوريه قد كشفت عن شجاعه ومثابره وهي صفات القوات السوريه التقليديه 
جريدة النجم الاحمر السوفيتيه 1\9\1982
صرحت المصادر الاسرائيليه بان المواقع السوريه ستتحطم وان الطريق سيصبح مفتوحا امام القوات الاسرائيليه ولكن النتائج كانت مغايره كليا فقد صمد السوريون ببساله فائقه امام هجمات القوات الاسرائيليه واذا حقق الاسرائيليون بعض النجاحات فذلك كان عبر خسائر كبيره حتى ان الاسرائيليين ارغموا في اكثر من موقع على التراجع والهرب تاركين ورائهم اسلحتهم وعتادهم
قد عبر ضابط كبير في الجيش الاسرائيلي عن كذب الحكومه الاسرائيليه بشان الخسائر الحقيقيه عندما قال لمجله هاعولام هازيه في شهر تموز 1982
لا تستمعوا ابدا لما يقوله الناطق العسكري الاسرائيلي فكل بياناته كاذبه وليست دقيقه ان الناطق العسكري هذا يجلس في مكتبه خلف الطاوله ولا يعلم حقيقه ما يجري في الساحه ولا يجرؤ على الحديث بصدق بسبب الاوامر والضغوط الصادره له والتي يخضع لها من جهات عليا لقد اختلقوا الاكاذيب والتضليل من اجل غزو لبنان وها هم يختلقون الاكاذيب ويخفون الارقام الحقيقيه لعدد الذين قتلوا في الحرب ما بين ضباط وجنود 
اضاف سقط في الاسبوع الاول للحرب 350 قتيلا ما بين ضابط وجندي وان ما يزيد عن نصف القتلى كانو من الضباط بين رتبه ملازم وجنرال اما الان وقد مضى حوالي شهر على هذه الحرب فان عدد القتلى ارتفع الى اربعه اضعاف
اضاف عليكم دائما ان تضعوا صفرا امام كل رقم يذيعه الناطق العسكري الاسرائيلي عن خسائرنا بالارواح 
وهذه الحقيقه يجب ان يعلمها الجميع*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 يونيو 2012)

أنطاكى

أنا أسمع كثيرا عن خطة عنان 

أرجو منك إن كنت تعرف بنودها أن تذكرها لى


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*أخي الغالي هنا كوبي بيست للنقاط الست للخطة ، وسأخبرك ما الذي تحقق ولم يتحقق من الطرفين بحيادية ، ولن أوفر طرفاً في الانتقاد :*

*عملية سياسية شاملة : الالتزام بالعمل مع انان من اجل عملية سياسية شاملة يقودها السوريون .*
*من هذه الناحية النظام يعرض الحوار ، لكن المجلس الوطني يقول أنه لا حوار مع الأسد ، وبالتالي كيف سنقيم أي عملية سياسية بدون طاولة حوار !!*
*بالمقابل تقول المعارضة أن النظام يريد فرض شروطه من خلال انتصاراته على الأرض .*

*وقف جميع عمليات القتال : التزام بوقف جميع اعمال العنف المسلح، بما في ذلك وقف استخدام الاسلحة الثقيلة، وسحب القوات، ووقف تحركات القوات باتجاه المناطق الماهولة بالسكان .*
*سجل كل طرف آلاف الخروقات للطرف الآخر وقدمها للأمم المتحدة .*
*ولكن في الفترة بعد الخطة وبدء انتشار المراقبين العنف انخفض بشكل لا بأس به كبداية ، ولكن ذلك أدى لمزيد من التحصن للإرهابيين واتساع مناطق نفوذهم فاتخذت الدولة قرار الحسم وهنا بدأت خروقات فظيعة لوقف العنف .*
 
*هدنة لادخال المساعدات الانسانية: اتفاق لتطبيق هدنة يومية لمدة ساعتين للسماح باحضار المساعدات من جميع المناطق المتضررة من القتال.*
*تحقق ذلك أول أيام الخطة فقط ، ثم توقفت عمليات الدولة فترة فكان الغذاء وكل المواد تدخل ليل نهار ، أما الآن منذ بدء الحسم فالأحياء التي تحت سيطرة المسلحين في حمص وريفها محاصرة بشدة ، ولا يوجد مرور للمساعدات أبداً ، بالمقابل المسلحين يمنعون الهلال الأحمر من إجلاء المدنيين خشية أن تضربهم الدولة (للإرهابيين الباقين دون دروع بشرية) بالغاز وتقضي عليهم في لحظات .*

*الافراج عن جميع من تم اعتقالهم تعسفيا : الاتفاق على الافراج عن جميع من جرى اعتقالهم تعسفيا بمن فيهم المعتقلون لقيامهم بنشاطات سياسية سلمية .*
*يقال أنه أطلق سراح 32000 وبقي 37000 .*
*هناك 1000 مخطوف للموالين لدى الإرهابيين في حمص ، يرجح بأنهم جميعاً تم إعدامهم .*

*ضمان حرية الحركة للصحافيين: الاتفاق على ضمان حرية الحركة للصحافيين في جميع انحاء البلاد وتبني سياسة لا تقوم على التمييز بشان منحهم تاشيرات لدخول البلاد .*
*على العكس المصورين الذين يرافقون عمليات الإرهابيين يتم استهدافهم فوراً ، وتم ضرب المكتب الصحفي لشبكة شام التي تزود الجزيرة وأخواتها بالأخبار ، بالمقابل هجم الإرهابيون على تلفزيون الإخبارية السورية ودمروه بالكامل وقتلوا 3 إعلاميين و4 حراس قبل أيام .*

*الحق في التظاهر: الاتفاق على حرية تكوين المؤسسات وحق التظاهر بشكل سلمي على انها حقوق مضمونة قانونيا.*
*لم أفهم المقصود من عبارة حرية تكوين المؤسسات .*
*بالنسبة لحق التظاهر ما زالت المظاهرات لا تحصل على الرخص أبداً بحجة احتمال حدوث اشتباكات في تلك المناطق والدولة غير مستعدة لتحمل المسؤولية ، ولكن بالمقابل تنقضي الغالبية العظمى من المظاهرات بسلام ، ومعظم المظاهرات التي لا تنقضي بسلام تنقضي بحيث يتم اعتقال بضعة أشخاص ثم إطلاق سراحهم بعد بضعة أيام .*

*سبق أن شاركت أنا باعتصام مرخص ضد المادة الثالثة بالدستور الجديد والتي تحدد دين الرئيس بالإسلام حصراً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*اسم إمام المسجد الأقصى صلاح الدين بن إبراهيم ، أحاديثه حول سوريا متوفرة في اليوتيوب ، أرجو من الجميع الاستماع لها لأنها هامة جداً .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 يوليو 2012)

نصر طلعت سلفي  اخص عليك ليه كده ههههه

مجلس الانتقالي ماشفت فيه احد يقول عن نفسه سلفي وهو اللي يهيئ نفسه للحكم ويمرر الاسلحه ليش تقول ان سلفين هم من يحاربون ؟ مو اكثر ه علمانين ومعارضين من زمان مغتربين؟


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*أرجو أن يستمع له الجميع خاصة أهل السنة ، شيخ رائع يرفع الرأس : الشيخ صلاح الدين بن إبراهيم إمام المسجد الأقصى في القدس ، ليس كالشيخ الإخونجي المتصل على التلفزيون الإسرائيلي :*
[YOUTUBE]d8alsz7F0Vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نصر طلعت سلفي اخص عليك ليه كده ههههه
> 
> مجلس الانتقالي ماشفت فيه احد يقول عن نفسه سلفي وهو اللي يهيئ نفسه للحكم ويمرر الاسلحه ليش تقول ان سلفين هم من يحاربون ؟ مو اكثر ه علمانين ومعارضين من زمان مغتربين؟


*وهل سلفية نصر جديدة عليك ؟؟ أعتقد أنه أول ما سجل في المنتدى كان اسمه أسامة بن لادن .*
*لذا لا نستغرب أن أمثاله في خدمة مشروع مشايخ السلاطين المتحكم بهم .*
*وأكبر رد على اتهامه بطائفية محورنا هو إمام المسجد الأقصى السني المتدين جداً في الفيديو السابق .*

*وهل تنتظرين من المجلس العفني أن يعلن للعالم أنه سلفي ؟؟ المجلس العفني مزيج من العملاء والقابضين ، وحتى المعارضين باتوا يعلنون ذلك صراحة .*
*ولعلمك نصف أعضاء المجلس من إخونجية سوريا ، وهل تريدين فيديو لرئيس اخونجية سورية يتحدث عن غليون بأنه ليس إلا غطاء لهم ؟؟ موجوووود*
*هل تريدين فيديو للعضوة بسمة قضماني في جلوسها مع كتاب اسرائيليين وحديثها عن كون وجود إسرائيل ضرورة وتنوع ثقافي في المنطقة ؟؟ موجووود*

*أما من يحارب فهم الجهاديون وهذا واضح من أسماء الكتائب ، ولن تجدي أبداً كتيبة ماركس ، أو كتيبة تشي غيفارا ، أو مانديلا ، أو كتيبة لواء العلمانية ، أو حتى كتيبة الاسلام الوسطي .*

*لن تجدي كتيبة أبونا فلان ، ولا كتيبة دروز ولا كتيبة مسلمين مثل الذين نراهم ونتعامل معهم في الحياة اليومية .*

*لقد شوهوا الرموز الإسلامية من خلال تسميتهم كتيبة باسم طبل غطر .*
*خسئ المجلس العفني التركي القطري أن يحكم .*
*هو وكل أعضاؤه أصبحوا مشوهين علناً . وبينهم من زرعه النظام والاستخبارات السورية لمعرفة كل التحركات عن قرب . :59:*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*منعاً للتعميم / لدي زميل من أسرة سلفية موالية للنظام .*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

*من فضائح الجيش الكر التي لا تعد ولا تحصى :*
*عبد السلام دلدول قائد الكتيبة التي خطفت اللبنانيين (بحسب أهالي المخطوفين) + الشخص صاحب الجملة الشهيرة في تقرير قناة الخنزيرة "داسوا على رقبتي أنا حيوان ماني إنسان ، وهالفورة كلا متلي" .*
*سنقبل المساعدة من إسرائيل ونضع يدنا بيد أياً كان على عينك يا تاجر :*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKW41ujCpb4&feature=watch_response

[YOUTUBE]LKW41ujCpb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

مع احترامي لك المجلس عندكم مش سلفيين اعضاءه معروفين وهم كارهين اي شئ سلفي لكن الحاجه خلتهم يتكاتفون مع بعض
في شئ اخر كل المسلمون الوسطيون واللي تتكلم عنهم كل ابوهم سلفيون بس انتم تحصرون السلفيه على ناس معينه


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

> مع احترامي لك المجلس عندكم مش سلفيين اعضاءه معروفين وهم كارهين اي شئ سلفي لكن الحاجه خلتهم يتكاتفون مع بعض
> في شئ اخر كل المسلمون الوسطيون واللي تتكلم عنهم كل ابوهم سلفيون بس انتم تحصرون السلفيه على ناس معينه



*يا أختي المجلس العفني نصف أعضاؤه من الإخوان المسلمين .*
*والإخوان المسلمين في سوريا من أقذر الحركات وهي حركة مسلحة تم القضاء عليها سابقاً وعادت اليوم بأثواب جديدة .*
*وكما قلت لك موجود فيديو لرئيس اخونجية سويا يتحدث عن كون غليون مجرد واجهة لهم*
*ومن يقاتل على الأرض هم الجهاديون كما قلت لك وكما أثبتنا بالصور .*
*وبقيت فكرة المسلمون الوسطيون ، كيف يعني أبوهم سلفيون ؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

ماهو اهل السنه عندكم سلفين وسلفيه تعني اتباع الرسول وسنته
واي سني في العالم سلفي الكلمه هذه صار تعريفها محصور على ناس معينه ها اليومين مثل مايروج الاعلام


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

> ماهو اهل السنه عندكم سلفين وسلفيه تعني اتباع الرسول وسنته



*لا هذا الكلام مغلوط ، السلفية في سوريا أضعف من مصر والخليج بكثييييير ، لكن لا يخلى الأمر .*
*السلفية مختلفة عن السنة العادية ، وحضرتك تعلمين كم هو الفرق .*
*مثلاً الفرق السنية تدعو للتعايش ، في حين أفتى شيخ الإجرام ابن تيمية بقتل كل علوي أياً كان باعتباره مرتد ، ولكنه احتار في سبي نسائهم وأطفالهم ، بينما الشافعية مثلاً لا أعتقد أنه يوجد هكذا .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

خذها مني 
 ماينفع يكون سني اذا مو سلفي والسوريون سلفيون يتبعون مذهب من مذاهب الائمه الاربعه ويستقون احكامهم من القرآن والسنه
السلفيه مو حكر على احد ابدا ومافي جماعه عندها ختم السلفيه ومش لازم اذا مجموعه من البشر اطلقت على نفسها سلفيه تكون مؤمن بافكارهم هذا فهمهم مالك شغل فيهم لكن لفظ السلف عام مو خاص

بعدين انا سالتك وما علمتني متى يعرض ملك الرمال ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*ليس لدي معلومات وافية عن ملك الرمال ، وألاحظ أنك تعرفين عنه أكثر مني .*

*أختي الغالية أنا لا أحدثك حديثاً فلسفياً ، ما يوصف بالسلفي واضح ، بين الفتاة المحجبة من جهة والمنقبة من جهة أخرى فق من الأرض للسماء ، بين الشاب البشري المظهر ، والشاب الذي وصلت ذقنه لمراحل مقرفة .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

سمعت عنه وابغي اشوفه لو عرضه المخرج فلم عن السعوديه اشلون ما اهتم فيه 

هذه المشكله يا انطاكي انك تعتقد ان الغير محجبه مش سلفيه لمجرد انها مش محجبه والغير ملتحي مش سلفي لمجرد انه غير ملتحي اللي ما تعرفه ان النقاب بذاته مش فرض  واللحيه ايضا 
وبالتالي المنقبه سلفيه  والغير منقبه سلفيه والمحجبه والغير محجبه ولو انها تركت فريضه واجبه عليها لكن تبقى سلفيه هي ما تنكر الحجاب لكن ماتبغي تلبسه
والملتحي والغير ملتحي كلنا سلفيون لان المصدر الذي ناخذ منه الدين واحد هو القران وسنة الرسول عليه السلام 

 بعض كهنة وقساوسة مملتحين لحاهم توصل الى بطونهم غيرهم من الكهنه يعني هم مقرفين وسلفين!

اللي ابغي اوصلك اياها ان السلفيه اعم واشمل من بعض المجموعات اللي تطلق  على نفسها سلفيه ,


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

> هذه المشكله يا انطاكي انك تعتقد ان الغير محجبه مش سلفيه لمجرد انها مش محجبه والغير ملتحي مش سلفي لمجرد انه غير ملتحي اللي ما تعرفه ان النقاب بذاته مش فرض واللحيه ايضا
> وبالتالي المنقبه سلفيه والغير منقبه سلفيه والمحجبه والغير محجبه ولو انها تركت فريضه واجبه عليها لكن تبقى سلفيه هي ما تنكر الحجاب لكن ماتبغي تلبسه
> والملتحي والغير ملتحي كلنا سلفيون لان المصدر الذي ناخذ منه الدين واحد هو القران وسنة الرسول عليه السلام


*أختي الغالية أنا لن أناقش السلفية هنا ، أنا لم أقل ذلك ، كثير من الجهاديين يحلقون ذقونهم عمداً .*
*ولكن السلفي هو من يريد أن يعيش في هذا الزمن وكأنه في زمن محمد ، هل استمعت لكلام قيادات القاعدة كيف يتحدثون ؟؟ يتحدثون عن أمور في زمننا بلغة وفكر عمرهما 1400 سنة .*
*هذا مختلف عن أناس تماشوا مع الحضارة دون أن يتأثر دينهم .*

*هناك فرق بين التكفيري والمتعايش ، عندما نتحدث عن السلفي صدقيني هناك ملتحون ومنقبات موالين للنظام ونراهم في مقابلات تلفزيونية عند أخذ آراء الناس ، نحن بشكل خاص نقصد فكر يسميه الجميع (وليس أنا) السلفية الجهادية ، وهو فكر قائم على قتل الآخرين وتفجيرهم من أجل إقامة فكرهم وتطبيقه بالقوة ، ولا أدري كيف يعتقدون أن الله معهم وهم قدموا قرابة 10% من قتلاهم في انفجارات خاطئة انفجرت بأصحابها خلال زرع العبوات أو تصنيعها .*

*وأنا أوافقك في عبارتك الأخيرة .*

*بقي التعقيب على :*


> بعض كهنة وقساوسة مملتحين لحاهم توصل الى بطونهم غيرهم من الكهنه يعني هم مقرفين وسلفين!


*إذا كان شيخ على راسي ، أما إذا كان مدني ، فهو يريد أن يقول لي أنا متدين انظر ، يكون المنظر مقرف ، لأن اللحية ليست شيئاً وليست فرضاً ، هي مجرد انعكاس ظاهري غير ضروري ، وإذا حف الشارب حقاً يصبح المظهر قبيح ليس كرهاً مني ، ولكن هو منظر لا أستحبه أبداً مثل مظهر النقاب الذي يحجُب الأنثى ، يحجُب الأنثى وليس جسدها (في رأيي) .*

*آسف للإطالة .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

> ناك فرق بين التكفيري والمتعايش ، عندما نتحدث عن السلفي صدقيني هناك ملتحون ومنقبات موالين للنظام ونراهم في مقابلات تلفزيونية عند أخذ آراء الناس



عليك نور هذا اللي اقصده شفت اشلون ان السلفيه مو حكر على احد يعني هولاء الموالون السلفيون فيه احد يقدر يطلعهم من السلفيه لمجرد انهم مع النظام؟ لاطبعا اذن مو لازم نتفق كلنا في امر معين مجموعه من الناس تعتقد وتؤمنه به الخروج على الحاكم ومقاتلته حتى لو كان ظالم  مااتجوز عند الكثير من المذاهب الا اذا  اتى بكفر بواح دام ماعندهم القوه مو لازم يقاتلونه ويرمون نفسهم لتهلكه م يعني هولاء السلفيون مستندين على حكم  فقهي


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*#سورية #إدلب #سلقين | شبكة أخبار سلقين المؤيدة S.N.N
 هام وعاااااجل :
 عصابات الجيش الكر تسيطر على مدينة سلقين واحتجاز جميع المؤيدين عند الساعة وتعذيبهم وجعلم يمشون على الزجاج المكسور تحت التهديد بالقتل والخوف من تنفيذ مجزرة بحقهم الفزعة ياشرفاء سلقين انقذوا اخوتكم من الذبح وين الشرف وين الدين?*

*على الجيش أن يتوقف عن التعامل بشرف وأن يسهل اغتصاب أمهاتهم لأن صيت الاغتصاب والتهمة موجودة بالحالتين .*
*وأدعو الجيش أنه كل متطوع بالجيش الكر الإتيان بوالدته وأخته وتعريتها ليحرم أحد التطوع فيه .*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*اختطاف المؤيدين في إدلب على الحدود التركية ، يومكم قريب يا كلاب الناتو :*
[YOUTUBE]XeIGLHT3VK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*صور من الفيديو السابق :*




*صورة أخرى من الفيديو السابق :*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*جورج وسوف لمجلة فنونك التونسية ويحاور الصحفية بالقول :

بدك قلك شي من الأخير في الله بالسما وفي بشار الأسد بالأرض ونقطة آخر السطر حاجي شوية زعران وحشاشين يخربو ببلدنا هدول أمعات مو ثوار.....

*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير مؤثر أرجو أن يشاهده الجميه :*
[YOUTUBE]ncDQe8Kg2mU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*عن آدمن أخبار درعا *
*على حاجز في درعا، مر اخي مع صديقه بسيارة خاصة، اوقفهم عسكري على الحاجز، دقق في الهويات وكان اخي قد اعطاه بطاقة المشفى، فقال العسكري لأخي : دكتور في مجال من بعد اذنك عطلك 5 دقايق، والله رجليي تسلخوا وما عم بعرف شو حطلن...
كشف اخي على قدمي العسكري وقال له: تحتاج مرهم وليس لدي حالياً عند عودتي سأحضره لك الى هنا.
لكن العسكري لم ينتظر طويلاً ، فلحق بعد ساعة بأخي الى المشفى... شهيداً.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2012)

*متابعة معكم 

ربنا معاكم يا أهل سوريا 

كل هذه الحرب قامت عشان خاطر  عيون إسرائيل 

اللى عايزة حواليها الاخوان من جميع الجهات 

شعب إسرائيل لا يفهم و لا إيه *


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*أعتقد انشقاق مناف طلاس أحد أكبر الرتب وهربه للخارج ، ووالده كان وزير الدفاع زمن أحداث حماة في الثمانينيات .*
*تحليلي + مصادري : ستسمعون خلال الفترة القادمة يا أحباء أكبر أنواع الانشقاقات من ناحية الرتب ، وكلها ستكون سفر وهرب للخارج ، ولكن كلها بلا أي تأثير ، والسبب ليس قرب انهيار الدولة كما يزعمون ، بل قرب انتهاء الحسم وبدء محاسبة كل من تورط في تهريب السلاح أو مساعدة المسلحين بأي شكل ، والدولة على علم بهم ولكنها ستدعهم حقناً للدماء قدر الإمكان .*


----------



## fouad78 (5 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أعتقد انشقاق مناف طلاس أحد أكبر الرتب وهربه للخارج ، ووالده كان وزير الدفاع زمن أحداث حماة في الثمانينيات .*
> *تحليلي + مصادري : ستسمعون خلال الفترة القادمة يا أحباء أكبر أنواع الانشقاقات من ناحية الرتب ، وكلها ستكون سفر وهرب للخارج ، ولكن كلها بلا أي تأثير ، والسبب ليس قرب انهيار الدولة كما يزعمون ، بل قرب انتهاء الحسم وبدء محاسبة كل من تورط في تهريب السلاح أو مساعدة المسلحين بأي شكل ، والدولة على علم بهم ولكنها ستدعهم حقناً للدماء قدر الإمكان .*



نحن نثق ببشار الأسد ولكن النظام يحوي بداخله الكثير من السوس الذي ينخر في أساس الدولة
انشالله يهربوا جميعاً لحتى تنظف البلد من هاي الأشكال
خلصنا من خدام أكبر حرامي ومهرب وشبيح، وهلا مناف طلاس وعقبال البقية 

هؤلاء هم الشبيحة والبلطجية


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*الإخوان المجرمون (الجيش الكر) يعدمون مواطناً في ريف حلب :*
[YOUTUBE]COwAbtLzKtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*على فكرة حبيبي فؤاد ولجميع الأعضاء والزوار ، لا يظن أحد بأن طلاس فاجأ الدولة السورية ، لأنه منذ شهور كشف أمره ووضع تحت الإقامة الجبرية ، ثم أعفي من كل مهامه ، وفي موعد ترفيعه لم يتم ترقيته .*

*أما تركه يهرب فقد أوضحنا الأسباب .*


----------



## sarkoo (6 يوليو 2012)

غريبة مشاعر الغبطة والفرح التي ألمسها عند بعض أصدقائي منذ إعلان هروب مناف طلاس ... 
 أنا لا أخفف من حدة الخبر ... ولا أضع تبريرات ... لكن بصدق أنا مستغرب ... على ماذا تفرحون ....؟؟ 
 فرق كبير بين أن تنشق عن جماعة لأنك مؤمن بقضية جماعة أخرى ... 
 وبين أن تنشق عن جماعة خوفا من خسارة ما نهبته منها إذا ما حلت جماعة أخرى مكان جماعتك .... !!
 شيء آخر يزعجني وقد كررناه مع كثير من الهاربين .... جميعنا نملك ملفات فساد وللصدفة لانظهرها إلا عندما يهرب من قام بها  ....!!


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*بالنسبة لي لم أبد أية مشاعر بانشقاقه ، ولكني أؤكد لك أني أعرف منذ شهور أنه وضع تحت الإقامة الجبرية وأعفي من مهامه .*

*وأؤكد أنه قبل خروجه اتصل بالأسد وقال له : "أنا طالع" ، وكان الرد : "الله معك" .*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*مشاركة موجهة لأهل السنة :*
*اختطاف الشيخ احمد عبد الوهاب إمام وخطيب جامع الغفران بريف المهندسين جنوب حلب , حيث قام باختطافه مجموعة من ارهابيي مايسمى الجيش الحر الذين كانوا على متن سيارة كيا سيراتو لون فضي تحمل لوحة رقم 657469 , يحملون اسلحة رشاشة عليها لصاقات علم الانتداب , بالاضافة لاخذ سيارته من نوع كيا سيراتو قديمة تحمل لوحة دمشق 932789 *


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*بالنسبة لموضوع انشقاق طلاس ، فهذا الكلام من مقال الجزيرة نت :*
*يذكر أن العميد طلاس قد اعتكف عن ممارسة مهامه القيادية في الحرس الجمهوري منذ عام تقريبا، وبناء على تصريحه أن الرئيس بشار الأسد قد أمره بعدم التدخل والتزام مكتبه.

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أعتقد انشقاق مناف طلاس أحد أكبر الرتب وهربه للخارج ، ووالده كان وزير الدفاع زمن أحداث حماة في الثمانينيات .*
> *تحليلي + مصادري : ستسمعون خلال الفترة القادمة يا أحباء أكبر أنواع الانشقاقات من ناحية الرتب ، وكلها ستكون سفر وهرب للخارج ، ولكن كلها بلا أي تأثير ، والسبب ليس قرب انهيار الدولة كما يزعمون ، بل قرب انتهاء الحسم وبدء محاسبة كل من تورط في تهريب السلاح أو مساعدة المسلحين بأي شكل ، والدولة على علم بهم ولكنها ستدعهم حقناً للدماء قدر الإمكان .*


*طيبة قوى الدولة دى .. عارفاهم بس ستدعهم يهربون ولن يقتلوهم بحكم الصداقة القديمة*
*والعيش و الفراخ و الكباب اللى كلوهم مع بعض .. ياعمنا قول كلام نصدقه*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يوليو 2012)

*اول شي تسلم ايديكم شباب على متابعتكم الاخبار وعلى ردودكم ونقاشاتكم اللي بتمنى تكون بنتيجه *

*بجد انا عني بفتخر اني عملاقي انه في هيك حماسه بقلوب شبابنا ( بنات وشباب )*

*تاني شي سبحان الله في المسلمين العرب (( بدون عنصريه)) شايفين ان كل الاعضاء السوريين اللي بالمنتدى هم مؤيدين لقائدنا الحبيب *

*ومع هيك بيجو يكرو كلام الجزيره والعبريه وبينسو ان احنا اهل البلد واحنا بنعرف شو اللي عمبيصير ومين اللي عمبيخرب بلدنا*


*(( دخيل عينك **The Antiochian** بلكي بتحكيلنا شوي عن رياض الاسعد اللي سرق مصاري الجيش الكر وهرب فيا وتقولن منصب الاسعد في الجيش الكر شو كان بالظبط لحتى يعرفو مين هني قيادات الجيش الكر ولشو عمبيخربو بلادنا ))*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيبة قوى الدولة دى .. عارفاهم بس ستدعهم يهربون ولن يقتلوهم بحكم الصداقة القديمة*​
> *والعيش و الفراخ و الكباب اللى كلوهم مع بعض .. ياعمنا قول كلام نصدقه* ​


*ليس احتراماً للماضي ولكن اختصاراً للدماء .*
*ولاحظ أن هؤلاء يهربون للخارج ولا ينضمون للجيش الكر .*

*ثانياً كل ما قلته عن طلاس إن أحببت صدقه وإن لم تحب أنت حر ولكن أكدته الخنزيرة نت .*

*وأزيدك علماً أن الخلاف بين الدولة وطلاس بدأ لأنه أراد القصف بالطيران من أول يوم ورفضت الدولة ذلك ، ثم تأزمت الأمور تدريجياً وتم كف يده وتجميده ولذلك هو انشق عن لا شيء لأنه لم ينشق أصلاً بل هرب هروباً .*

*وما قلته لك هو من مصادري التي لم تخطئ يوماً ، وقد تحدثت عن الحسم في المنتدى قبل بدئه بيومين ويمكنك مراجعة مشاركاتي وتواريخها ، وقلت بأنه أقرب مما تتوقعون .*

*وكل هذا أصلاً لا يهم ، ما يهم هو أن العبرة في الخواتيم ، وإليك ما يهم هنا :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3228822&postcount=343


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*



(( دخيل عينك The Antiochian بلكي بتحكيلنا شوي عن رياض الاسعد اللي سرق مصاري الجيش الكر وهرب فيا وتقولن منصب الاسعد في الجيش الكر شو كان بالظبط لحتى يعرفو مين هني قيادات الجيش الكر ولشو عمبيخربو بلادنا ))


أنقر للتوسيع...

حاضر أختي الغالية ، ولكني لن أتبنى الخبر قبل اعتراف الإرهابيين بالموضوع .

بعد أن تم المجيء بالإرهابي الخائن حسين هرموش والمجيء به من داخل تركيا وأعتقد تم إعدامه ، استلم رياض الأسعد قيادة الجيش الكر ، وكان معه مساعدات بمليونين دولار كافية لكميات ضخمة من الأسلحة كون الأسلحة التي يستخدمونها حرب عصابات يعني لا دبابات ولا طيارات وإنما مضادات دروع وقناصات ورشاشات .

تقول التقارير منذ فترة أنه أخذ النقود وهرب بها في عز الحسم ، ليتركهم مشتتين وبلا المساعدات ، ويقال أنه من رجال المخابرات السورية الأكثر إخلاصاً ، وقد تم إرساله ومعرفة كل الأمور عن قرب ومن ثم الانسحاب في الوقت المناسب .

ما رأيك ؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*طلاب الحرية واللاعلم حمير الناتو البهايم اقتحموا المعهد الصناعي بدير الزور وسرقوا كل محتوياته 
*


----------



## besm alslib (6 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> حاضر أختي الغالية ، ولكني لن أتبنى الخبر قبل اعتراف الإرهابيين بالموضوع .
> 
> بعد أن تم المجيء بالإرهابي الخائن حسين هرموش والمجيء به من داخل تركيا وأعتقد تم إعدامه ، استلم رياض الأسعد قيادة الجيش الكر ، وكان معه مساعدات بمليونين دولار كافية لكميات ضخمة من الأسلحة كون الأسلحة التي يستخدمونها حرب عصابات يعني لا دبابات ولا طيارات وإنما مضادات دروع وقناصات ورشاشات .
> ...




*انا سمعت الخبر بقصد عن هروبه وانه اخد الـ2 مليون دولار*

* بس قصة انه من رجال المخابرات وان انسحابه كان مقصود هي جديده علي *​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*أختي الغالية لدينا مخابرات قوية وذكية جداً ، لا تنسي أننا غيرنا واقع المنطقة ، وليس فقط أميركا تغير واقع المنطقة بل نحن غيرناها أيضاً .*

*وأذكر الساخرين من معرفة الاستخبارات السورية بأعدائها ، تذكروا في الأشهر الأولى للأزمة كيف تم قنص أحد مرافقي أردوغان وهو بجواره .*
*والسلام ^_^*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وقد تحدثت عن الحسم في المنتدى قبل بدئه بيومين ويمكنك مراجعة مشاركاتي وتواريخها ، وقلت بأنه أقرب مما تتوقعون .*
> 
> *وكل هذا أصلاً لا يهم ، ما يهم هو أن العبرة في الخواتيم ، وإليك ما يهم هنا :*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3228822&postcount=343


*وانت بتعتقد ان الحسم هايخد وقت*
*اد ايه حتى يتوقف حمام الدم .. شهر*
*شهرين ولا اكتر ولا اقل !!*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*أخي الغالي أنا سبق ووضعت تقديراتي ولكني سأوضح بعض الأمور ، وأعتذر مسبقاً عن الإطالة : يقتل من المسلحين هذه الأيام قرابة الـ 500 أسبوعياً ، أو أقل قليلاً حسب المعارك ، ولكن يقدر عددهم الكلي بـ 60000 وربما أكثر .*

*إذاً نحن خلال 3 أسابيع من الحسم قتلنا قرابة 1500 من مسلحي الجيش الحر ، ولكن بقي 58500 ، وإذا ما أخذنا نسبة وتناسب في هذا الأمر فإننا نحتاج لـ 120 أسبوعاً هههههههه .*

*ولكن أيضاً الأمور لا تحسب بهذا الشكل ، فأعداد قتلاهم قليلة قياساً للإنجازات لأنهم باتوا يسمون حتى لدى بعض المعارضين بـ "جيش الانسحاب التكتيكي" لكثرة جبنهم وهربهم من المعارك ، المدينة التي يكون فيها 2000 مسلح يحررها الجيش بقتل 70 منهم فقط ويهرب 1930 .*

*في النهاية سيحاصرون في أماكن محددة ، وسيهرب آلاف منهم إلى الدول المجاورة ونضبط الحدود وننتهي ، ومن الأماكن التي بدأوا يحصرون فيها مثلاً الرستن في ريف حمص التي يتعمد الجيش السماح للمسلحين من حمص وريفها بالهرب إليها ، حتى بات فيها أعداد تقدر بـ 10000 - 15000 مسلح أي ربع الجيش الحر وهي محاصرة .*

*وقد يكون هذا الأمر تمهيداً إما لإبادة سريعة أو لإجبار على الهرب كون الرستن قريبة من لبنان .*

*الآن الأمور متوقفة على مدى سرعة تحرير ما بقي من أحياء حمص ، وهناك عوامل تؤخر الحسم منها احتجاز قرابة 800 مسيحي في الداخل فضلاً عن ضعفهم وأكثر من المدنيين المسلمين (حاول الهلال الأحمر والصليب الأحمر مراراً تحريرهم دون جدوى ، يطالب المسلحون بنقل مساعدات للداخل وليس إجلاء المدنيين ، لأنهم لا يهمهم المدنيين بل يخافون على حياتهم ويحتمون بالمدنيين ، فلو تم إخلاء المدنيين لما صمدوا دقائق ، وهم يعلمون ذلك ، ولكنهم لا يطلبون "الشهادة" كما يدعون بل يطلبون التعطيل والاحتماء بالمدنيين وهذا المثال خير دليل) .*

*ومنها تفخيخ الأبنية فإذا ما حرر الجيش منطقة فجروها إذا لم يكن الجيش قد فكك العبوات بعد .*

*إذاً الأمور الآن بانتظار الحسم في أحياء حمص و3 مناطق في ريفها هي :*
*1 - تلبيسة التي هرب منها الكثير من المسلحين إلى الرستن .*
*2 - القصير التي حرر نصفها أصلاً وقتل فيها الكثير من الإرهابيين ولكن صعوبتها في كونها حدودية .*
*3 - الرستن التي تحدثت عنها .*

*ما إن تنتهي حمص مهما طال الأمر فيها ، ولنقل شهرين كما حددت ، فإنه لن يبقى سوى بعض الزوايا فقط (أرياف حدودية مع تركيا لمحافظتي حلب وإدلب ، تعد إدلب أكبر معاقل الجيش الحر حالياً ، وبعض المناطق فيها محررة مثل مدينة إدلب عاصمة المحافظة ، وقبل يومين تم تحرير مدينة خان شيخون) .*

*ولكن بعد هذا الحسم الرئيسي الذي نشهده هذه الأيام فإنه سيبقى لدينا كل فترة اغتيال من هنا ، تفجير من هناك ، ظهور مجموعة ما تحتل حياً ما ليومين ، قد تستمر هكذا أمور قرابة عام حتى التنظيف النهائي للبلد .*

*وأما ما يذيعونه في الإعلام من احتلال 60% ، أو احتلال 40% فالأفضل أن يبثوه في سبيس تون .*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*أريد أن أنوه لنقطة هامة ، في أول 3 أيام من الحسم فقدنا قرابة 78 شهيداً من الجيش ، بمعدل 26 يومياً .*

*أما في الأيام الثلاثة الماضية فقدنا 48 شهيداً من الجيش ، بمعدل 16 يومياً ، أعتقد الفرق واضح .*
*ناهيك عن حادثة تفجير شاحنة 1500 كغ متفجرات في حاجز للجيش في جبل الزاوية في ريف إدلب ذهب فيها 7 شهداء على الأقل .*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*صور الإضراب الذي يهللون له في أسواق دمشق اليوم :
*[YOUTUBE]fai6l-hMdg8[/YOUTUBE]

*تحدث الإضرابات في سوريا فقط يوم الجمعة أو قبل الثامنة صباحاً هههههههه ^_^*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*قال هذا المجند للجنة مراقبي الأمم المتحدة : ما زال لدي يد وقدم ، وبالتالي أنا قادر على حمل السلاح ، وسأعود مجدداً إلى ساحات المعارك .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*الشيخ خضر العيساوي :
 أقولها رغم كرهنا للطائفية ولكن يا اخواننا من الطائفة العلوية و الشيعية ..ان ليس هناك اي توجه من اخوانكم السنة و مشايخهم اي فتوى بخطف من طائفة أخرى و هم لايرضون عن هذه الاعمال وقالوا بالحرف الواحد عن هؤلاء الخاطفين انهم زعران ..وهناك من الاشخاص الحاقدين من افتى بتلك الامور و هو لايمثل سوى نفسه 
 ان اخوانكم في الطائفة السنية عندما اجتمعنا معهم غاضبين بشكل كبير ولا يرضون بهكذا أعمال  ولن يسمحوا بحرب طائفية ووقع المشايخ  على فتوى بتحريم الخطف أياً كان ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*طرحت في الموضوع المثبت في القسم الأخباري فيديو يثبت استخدام الجيش الكر للأطفال ، وقد طرحته هناك لأنه عن الضربات القاصمة التي تعرضوا لها في منطقة الحصن في ريف حمص ، وهنا أطرح فيديو بصوت القائد الخالد حافظ الأسد عن إخونجية سوريا المجرمين العملاء ، والحديث كأنه اليوم (كثير من أحاديثه كأنها اليوم ، عن الإعلام المضلل الذي يصرخ بالإنسانية عندما نقتل المجرمين ، ولا يحرك ساكناً عندما يغتالون أبرياءنا ، إلخ إلخ) :
*[YOUTUBE]iz6p3R8vmfw[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*تفخيخ وتفجير الأبنية من قبل كلاب الجيش الكر واتهام الجيش بها ، الأدلة هنا :
1 - معرفة المصور مسبقاً بمكان وزاوية التفجير وتجهيز الكاميرا .
2 - العرض البطيء يظهر عدم سقوط أي قذيفة ، بل اندفاع التفجير من الداخل نحو الخارج .
*[YOUTUBE]n6YHEpNdipM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*من جرائم الإرهاب ضد المسيحيين :



*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قال هذا المجند للجنة مراقبي الأمم المتحدة : ما زال لدي يد وقدم ، وبالتالي أنا قادر على حمل السلاح ، وسأعود مجدداً إلى ساحات المعارك .*​


كنت متآبعة فى صمت
لكن آلبوست دهـ أبكى قلبى
ربنآ يكون معآكم ويبآركـ فى روح تحملكم آلرآئعة


*.،*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> كنت متآبعة فى صمت
> لكن آلبوست دهـ أبكى قلبى
> ربنآ يكون معآكم ويبآركـ فى روح تحملكم آلرآئعة
> 
> ...


*تحية من دمشق المقاومة إلى قلبك الرقيق .
هي معركتنا ، سنتحمل حتى النهاية وسننتصر .
نقدم ضحايانا قرباناً للوطن ، بل وللعدل العالمي أمام الهيمنة الأميركية التي كادت تنتهي على أيدينا (مع محورنا كله) .
أكثر ما يؤلمنا هو كيف غير العالم الحقيقة وأخذ يظلمنا .

أود في النهاية أن ينظر الجميع للفرق بين الجندي السوري الجميل ومدى قباحة الإرهابيين (صورهم في موضوع أخبار الحسم المثبت في القسم الأخباري) .
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تحية من دمشق المقاومة إلى قلبك الرقيق .
> هي معركتنا ، سنتحمل حتى النهاية وسننتصر .
> نقدم ضحايانا قرباناً للوطن ، بل وللعدل العالمي أمام الهيمنة الأميركية التي كادت تنتهي على أيدينا (مع محورنا كله) .
> أكثر ما يؤلمنا هو كيف غير العالم الحقيقة وأخذ يظلمنا .
> ...


يآ أخى آلغآلى إعلآمنآ آلعربى آلموجهـ ..  قآدر على صنع آلمعجزآت
وبدون آلمقآرنة أى عآقل كآن سيفرق بين آلمجنى عليهـ وآلمعتدى


لكن ربنآ يتمجد ويقويكم


.،
​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

*فيديو يلخص لقطات من مظاهرات كثيرة تهجمت على الأقليات الدينية والطائفية في سوريا :*
[YOUTUBE]C4prUmcrXAk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*من صور الضحايا المعروضين في ما سمي مجزرة التريمسة ، قريباً تفاصيل أخرى :*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*نبوءة أشعياء عن الأزمة السورية قبل المسيح بمئات السنين ، العروعير (نحن نسمي أتباع العرعور بالعراعير وهو اسم بات يطلق على كل فورجي في سوريا ومشهور جداً لدينا) ، المذابح ، إلخ : 
1. نبوءة بشأن دمشق: «انظروا ها دمشق تنقرض من بين المدن وتصبح كومة أنقاض.
2. تهجر مدن عروعير، وتصبح مراعي للقطعان تربض فيها ولا أحد يخيفها
3. تزول المدينة المحصنة من أفرايم، والملك من دمشق، وتصبح بقية أرام مماثلة لمجد أبناء إسرائيل الزائل، هذا ما يقوله الرب القدير.
4. في ذلك اليوم يخبو مجد يعقوب وتذوب سمانة بدنه،
5**. فتصبح جرداء كحقل جمع الحصادون زرعه، أو حصدت ذراعه السنابل، أو كرجل يلتقط السنابل في وادي رفايم.
6. ومع ذلك تبقى فيه خصاصة، كزيتونة نفضت حباتها، فتساقطت إلا حبتين أو ثلاثا ظلت في رأس أعلى غصن، أو أربع أو خمس حبات في الأفنان المثمرة، هذا ما يقوله الرب القدير.
7. في ذلك اليوم يرنو الناس إلى صانعهم ويلتفتون بعيونهم إلى قدوس إسرائيل،
8. ولا يلتفتون إلى المذابح التي صنعتها أيديهم، ولا ينظرون إلى تماثيل السواري والشموس، ولا إلى مذابح البخور صنعة أصابعهم.
9. في ذلك اليوم تصبح مدنهم المنيعة مقفرة كمدن الحثيين والأموريين التي هجروها هربا من الإسرائيليين فأصبحت خرابا.
10. لأنكم قد نسيتم إله خلاصكم، ولم تذكروا صخرة عزكم. لذلك وإن كنتم تزرعون غرسا مبهجا وتغرسون زرعا غريبا،
11. وإن كنتم يوم تغرسونه تنمونه، وفي الصباح عندما تزرعونه تجعلونه يزهر، فإن الحصيد لا يكون منتجا في يوم الضربة المهلكة التي لا برء منها.
12. يالجلبة شعوب كثيرة يضجون كبحر عجاج! يالصخب الأمم! فإنهم يصخبون كعجيج لجج غامرة.
13. أمم تهدر كهدير المياه، ولكن حالما يزجرها الرب تهرب بعيدا، وتتطاير كما تتطاير عصافة الجبال أمام الريح، أو كالهباء أمام العاصفة.
14. في المساء يطغى عليهم رعب، وفي الصباح يتلاشون. هذا هو نصيب ناهبينا وحظ سالبينا.
(يا رب ارحم) .*


----------



## fouad78 (30 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> متـــأكد من كلامك لاني للان حصلت على عدة مخالفات و تحذير  و السبب التدخل في شؤون سورية ....رغم اني  فقط نشرت خبر عن اكتشاف  مقبرة جماعية و حطيت يوتيوب تظهر المقبرة  و لم اتهم احد ....و كتبت  عدة  تعليقات عن حول الاوضاع في سورية  و تم حذفها .جميعها ..كذلك تم حذف موضوعي دموع الملائكة صور لاطفال سورية  لنفس السبب  و غيرها .
> 
> المشكله هي في انكم لا تريدوا إلا ان تتكلموا انتم و انتم الصح و اي خبر او تعليق يخالفكم يعني نحن بعلن الحرب عليكم ...رغم انك دام فتحت موضوع للحوار عليك تقبل الرأي الاخر و تطالبه بالدليل على كلامة لا ان تعتبرة هجوم و تلاعب في المشاعر
> 
> تحياتي لك


 الأخت أنصار المصطفى
مرحبا بكِ
هذا الموضوع مخصص للحديث حول الأوضاع في سوريا
مشكلتك في طرح المواضيع السورية هي أنكِ تدخلين وكأنك تجاهدين لأجل القضية
مع أنها أساساً ليست قضيتك
إلا إذا أخذتها طبعاً من جانب ديني وكما قلتي سابقاً أن العلاقة بينكم أنتم المسلمون قوية

سأعيد نفس الجملة:
(مرحبا بكل سؤال أو حوار أو حتى جدال راقي ليس فيه تجريح)

موضوعك السابق (دموع الملائكة) شاهدته وكان (مرة أخرى عذراً) تلاعب رخيص بالمشاعر

صور الأطفال المقتولين (بل حتى أسميهم شهداء) لا تُثبت شيئاً
أنت تقولين أن الجيش السوري هو المسؤل
وأنا أقول أن عصابات الجيش الحر هي المتسببة بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر

الفرق الوحيد بيننا وبينكم هو أننا شهود عيان عن هؤلاء أما أنتم فدافعكم ديني بحت

تقولون أننا نحرص على سلامة شعب سورية
(عذرا) لا تقولون الصدق

أنتم تعلمون أنها حرب سنية شيعية
أنتم تعلمون أن سورية مستهدفة لعلاقتها بإيران
أنتم تعلمون أن سورية مستهدفة لأن قائدها علوي

مع العلم أن سورية لو كانت فعلاً طائفية لقام السنة السوريون ضد الحكم
ولكن وقوف غالبية السنة مع الرئيس يؤكد أن سورية أبعد ما تكون عن الطائفية

هناك أمور كثيرة أريد التحدث بها لكني لا أريد أن يتشعب الموضوع ويطول

تفضلي علقي كما تريدين طالما أنكي ملتزمة بقوانين المنتدى وبدون تجريح

تحياتي


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*تعذيب وإعدام المؤيدين في حلب من قبل الإرهابيين قبل دخول الجيش :*

[YOUTUBE]22E7cENoYCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## تيمو (31 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تعذيب وإعدام المؤيدين في حلب من قبل الإرهابيين قبل دخول الجيش :*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]22E7cENoYCY[/YOUTUBE]



على الخارجية السورية أخذ هذا الفيديو لمجلس الأمن وحقوق الإنسان .. والمطالبة بمحاكمة لمى الأتاسي الناطقة الرسمية باسم الجيش الهر ، كجرائم حرب وضد الإنسانية ...


----------



## khalid (3 يناير 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> أحببت أن أفتح هذا الموضوع لأي شخص يحب أن يناقش أي قضية في سوريا



شكرا لك أخي فؤاد على طرح هذا الموضوع 

بالنسبة لإستخدام النظام لصواريخ سكود ، قرأت رد للأخ الانطاكي أن النظام لم يستخدمها ، لكن هناك أدلة تثبت استخدام النظام لها مثل شهادة حلف النيتو وللمرة الثانية :


> أكد حلف شمال الأطلسي (ناتو) اليوم الجمعة أنه رصد استخدام النظام السوري لصواريخ من نوع سكود ضد مقاتلي المعارضة، للمرة الثانية منذ بدء الاحتجاجات التي بدأت سلمية قبل نحو عامين.
> 
> وقال الأمين العام للحلف أندرس فوغ راسموسن إن إطلاق الصواريخ دليل على أن النظام السوري أصبح يائسا ويقترب من السقوط.
> 
> ...


المصدر 

وهناك فديوهات مسربه تصور اطلاق صواريخ سكود :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Oz_f8-M0hAk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_mMV69UWqo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdUs6TRyJU4

العميد صفوت الزيات يتكلم عن استخدام النظام صواريخ سكود :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymWLfMtxeEo

ثم ما الذي يجعلكم تستبعدون استخدام مثل هذه الاسلحة والنظام يستخدم الطائرات والدبابات والبراميل المتفجرة في القصف ؟


سؤالي الثاني عن صحة ماينشره المعارضين عن كذب القنوات التابعة للنظام ، وعلى راسها قناة الدنيا التي كثر اتهامها بممارسة التضليل الإعلامي ،
مثلاً اتهمت القناة الجيش الحر بإغتصاب فتاه وظهرت تحكي قصتها للشعب ، لكن نشر فديو مسرب يكشف وجود تمثيليه :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvUYnjk3F6g

كذلك اكتفاء هذه القنوات والمواقع الموالية للنظام بمجرد مقالات (حبر على ورق) تتحدث عن انتصارات كبيره للجيش السوري على الارهابيين كما تسمونهم ، بينما تنشر المعارضه يومياً مئات الفديوهات تثبت انتصاراتها ، وانشقاقات مختلف الرتب من الجنود !

ماهو تعليقكم ؟ 
وشكراً للحوار


----------



## khalid (3 يناير 2013)

MeToo قال:


> على الخارجية السورية أخذ هذا الفيديو لمجلس الأمن وحقوق الإنسان .. والمطالبة بمحاكمة لمى الأتاسي الناطقة الرسمية باسم الجيش الهر ، كجرائم حرب وضد الإنسانية ...


الفديو لايعمل 
خذ هذا بداله لمجلس الأمن وحقوق الإنسان 

[YOUTUBE]UYXrNVWowKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يناير 2013)

khalid قال:


> شكرا لك أخي فؤاد على طرح هذا الموضوع
> 
> بالنسبة لإستخدام النظام لصواريخ سكود ، قرأت رد للأخ الانطاكي أن النظام لم يستخدمها ، لكن هناك أدلة تثبت استخدام النظام لها مثل شهادة حلف النيتو وللمرة الثانية :
> المصدر
> ...


*أستاذي الحبيب بصراحة هل تعرف ما تأتي به أم مجرد تصديق لما نشروه ؟؟

سقوط صاروخ سكود في حلب سيؤدي لألف قتيل ودمار حارة بكاملها علماً أنها من معاقل النظام كما يسمونها .

من جهة أخرى إن صاروخ سكود يستدل عليه من مكان سقوطه لا من فيديوهات عن إطلاق صاروخ ضمن المناورات الدورية والكثيرة (إحداها إطلاق صاروخ أصاب هدف بحجم دبابة في الصحراء الإيرانية) .

أما صفوت الزيات فهو من أسوأ المحللين العسكريين الذين شاهدتهم في حياتي ، بل هو من المعاتيه كلياً .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يناير 2013)

> سؤالي الثاني عن صحة ماينشره المعارضين عن كذب القنوات التابعة للنظام ،  وعلى راسها قناة الدنيا التي كثر اتهامها بممارسة التضليل الإعلامي ،
> مثلاً اتهمت القناة الجيش الحر بإغتصاب فتاه وظهرت تحكي قصتها للشعب ، لكن نشر فديو مسرب يكشف وجود تمثيليه :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvUYnjk3F6g



*في اعتقادي أنه لا وجود لإعلام صادق غير مسيس بما في ذلك الإعلام السوري ، لكنه يبقى أفضل بكثير من الإعلام المحكوم من الاستخبارات الاميركية (كما فضحت ويكيليكس وضاح خنفر وتمت إقالته لحفظ ماء الوجه) ، فهذه القنوات تم فضحها يومياً أيضاً على القنوات السورية بالأدلة طبعاً .

يتبع ..
*​


----------



## sarkoo (4 يناير 2013)

لن يكون الإعلام السوري أفضل من غيره من الإعلام العربي ... وأن يكون الإعلام الرسمي السوري كاذب في بعض المواضع فهذا لا يعني أن الإعلام الآخر صادق بكل ما يقول ...
 الفرق فقط أن الإعلام السوري طرف من الحرب وهو يتبع كل الوسائل الجيدة والقذرة لإثبات وجهة نظره أما الإعلام العربي كالجزيرة والعربية وغيرهما ممن يدعون الموضوعية والحيادية فلماذا يصبحون بوقا قذرا للثورة مهمته فبركة تمثيليات مماثلة وعرضها والتباكي عليها ... إن أردت أن تعرف أكثر عما أتحدث فعليك باليوتيوب ... ضع في خانة البحث اسم خالد أبو صلاح ... أو إن أردت التوسع ضع أيضا إسم داني الصهيوني فهذا قد أصبح عالميا بعد أن كان مراسلا لل سي إن إن واستضافته في استوديوهاتها بعد هروبه من أجل أن ترقع الفضيحة التي أصابتها بعد كشف تورطه بأفلام مفبركة وتفجيرات في أنابيب النفط  واتهام الجيش بها ... 
على فكرة .. حتى مقابلة ال سي إن إن الترقيعية موجودة أو موجود مقاطع منها على الأقل بإمكانك التأكد منها ومن عهر الإعلام العربي والعالمي يلي مقدسينه وبتصدقو أي شيء يقوله لكم ... 
الإعلام العربي العاهر يلي بتصدقوه في كل شيء هو الجزء الذي ساهم بالقدر الأكبر بما وصلت له الأوضاع في سوريا اليوم ... من أيام بداية الأحداث لما الجزيرة عرضت فيديوهات كتبت عليها مباشر وبتقول فيها بشريطها الأحمر اللماع ... عاجل ... خروج مظاهرات مناهضة للنظام في مناطق من سوريا بعد صلاة الجمعة في الوقت يلي كنا فيه في أول يوم من التوقيت الصيفي وكنا يومها مأخرين الساعة ساعة كاملة والناس كانت لسا في بيوتها لأنو وقت الصلاة ماكان حان لسا ... ومن غبائهم المفرط ما انتبهوا لهذه النقطة  ....!!!
هيدا غير بقى إن الفيديو الواحد كان يصلح لعرضه على أنه من إدلب وحماه وريف دمشق وأحيانا كمان القاهرة لو عايز ... في حالة من الإستحمار الكامل للمشاهد ...


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Personally, I'm surprised that Israel & US would like to have the MB in both Egy & Syria...

My only reasoning is that Iran is so powerful that they are ready to install the MB just to isolate Iran...
(Note that Iraq, Turkey, Gulf and Afghanistan now are under US control)


عن نفسي...انا ﻻزلت اجد صعوبة في تفهم ازاي إسرائيل وامريكا مبسوطين بالاخوان في مصر وسوريا (الثابت انهم بيساعدوهم)...السؤال بقى..ليه وازاي اسرائيل مش خايفة؟

تفسيري الوحيد ان الهدف من كل ده هو إيران...أفغانستان والعراق من شرق وغرب إيران تبع أمريكا...
تركيا من الشمال، والخليج من الجنوب...

وبشار حليف إيران الوحيد في الشرق الأوسط...وكون إسرائيل تفضل الإخوان والإرهابيين على بشار، يوحي لي ان الهدف كله محاصرة ايران وعزلها...
ولكن هل إيران بهذه القوة اللي تخليهم يجيبوا حتى الاخوان في مصر وسوريا؟ ده السؤال...هل مثﻻً بسبب خوف ان روسيا والصين وكوريا الشمالية تقف مع إيران؟


شيء أخير...ﻻحظت تمسك الإخوة في سوريا بالقومية العربية بدل السورية، وتحدثهم عن بشار بالظبط زي المصريين ماكانوا بيتكلموا عن عبد الناصر في الستينات...واعتقد للأسف، بيعملوا نفس غلطتنا اللي عملناها وقتها...واتمنى مايدفعوش تمنها زينا...


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يناير 2013)

> كذلك اكتفاء هذه القنوات والمواقع الموالية للنظام بمجرد مقالات (حبر على  ورق) تتحدث عن انتصارات كبيره للجيش السوري على الارهابيين كما تسمونهم ،  بينما تنشر المعارضه يومياً مئات الفديوهات تثبت انتصاراتها ، وانشقاقات  مختلف الرتب من الجنود !


*هذا يدل على أنك تريد القول أنك تتابع الإعلام المؤيد !! أشكك جداً فالحقيقة عكس ما تقول
أولاً أريد أن أعرف مفهومك للانتصار .
ثانياً يمكنك متابعة على الفيس بوك الصفحتين التاليتين :
syria tube
الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر
*​


----------

